# COME ALL. 3 ounce or more contest.



## DnSgenetics1

Hello everyone. I had a thread going at my former home, and thought it would make for a nice thread to get going. 

Sorry to say no prizes or anything will go to the winner of it. I had originally named the last thread on previous home "3 ounce or more contest".
This one is "come all".  3 ounce or more. 


I recently started a HSH that I planned on entering in, however she ended up being a he. lol So I went with Shoreline.  Anyone is free to join in with their entry. No requirements have to be meet in this. Minus the "3 ounce" or more part.  Thats not saying there wont be  requirements on the next 1.  
Not anything drastic though. I was meaning in "mediums", and or lighting. Any strain can be grown, be it (auto) or others. I hope to have some growers join in with this. The more the merrier.  

I will post an update of my lady I am going with. Shoreline. 

View attachment PIC_1195.jpg


----------



## kmog

Im here for the swap


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Is she still going? I would like it if the entries would be in seed or clone. Although anyone is welcome to join in  Very nice btw 


multifarious said:


> One AK47 of a mixed grow 18 total Dec 10
> 
> Average 3.77oz
> 68oz - 1904g Total harvest


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Never mind tht previous ?. I seen harvested when I scrolled back up. lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

OFF to a great start it looks like. Very pretty green. Great job thus far.  keep up the great work. I look forward to seeing more. :ccc:





kmog said:


> Im here for the swap


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. I mean for a current. lol Great looking harvest btw. 





multifarious said:


> This one was from Seed
> 
> Misty
> 
> Final weight ????


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Anyone? lol. Hell I figured there would be at least 1 grower that would enter in. No requirements. All in fun. Either from seed, or clone. " If you happen to be from riu" and you already have your entry going, your excluded from that.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Very nice bro. Do you have a seed, or clone  you can enter in the little contest? 


multifarious said:


> 1 of 17 Site 1 current grow, harvesting this week, Juicy Fruity Chronic at day 32 from clone


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Do you have 1 that is newly started for this contest though? lol 





multifarious said:


> It is a clone


----------



## BenfukD

why have a Contest on something that should be done?

If your not getting 3oz a plant. Your doing it wrong.  Depending on the veg time.  We get elbo a plant here in this Garden anything less isn't acceptable 

Ben


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Ok. lol. So that's your entry?  Is she rooted yet? 


multifarious said:


> One of the cuts coming out of stasis is the Juicy Fruity up above


----------



## DnSgenetics1

sounds good. 





multifarious said:


> Yes she's rooted and being chopped this wknd


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Guess I'm the only 1 that is going to grow a 3 ounce monster. lol I know that there is someone out there that would like to enter in. Come on guys. There is NO requirements. Other then meeting the 3 ounce yield (DRY). Like said, there may be requirements on the next run there wont be.  ?? Such as lighting, medium, etc. But again, not on this run.  
Anyone. lol


----------



## TrollMaster5000

you know im in  
just wont be able to start for a few more weeks 


im sure SGT will join up
we are having a side by side with some of my gear 
i just want to see what it does in someone else's hands ive grown the same strain out so many times its not a real test like it would be if someone was going blind into it  ( like nute wise ) not if someone was growing it blind


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Yea, you know I'm in.. Plant I have growing right now my auto climax I enter. I already know I'll get 3 oz or more. 

Off to a great start, will top her once she gets 1-2 more true nodes.. Probably 2 if she hasn't started flowering by that point. We shall see.
View attachment DSCN3307.jpg

Horrible pic, but will update with proper lighting tomorrow.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I hear that.. I had planned on just trying to get my Pop's HBB (Hubba Bubba Bomb) strain going. However this Shoreline is already stinking So good as little as she is I thought to self "self, you gotta do this 1 on the contest".  haha 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> you know im in
> just wont be able to start for a few more weeks
> 
> 
> im sure SGT will join up
> we are having a side by side with some of my gear
> i just want to see what it does in someone else's hands ive grown the same strain out so many times its not a real test like it would be if someone was going blind into it  ( like nute wise ) not if someone was growing it blind


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I hear that.. I had planned on just trying to get my Pop's HBB (Hubba Bubba Bomb) strain going. However this Shoreline is already stinking So good as little as she is I thought to self "self, you gotta do this 1 on the contest".  haha


haha, I'm having that same issue with mine.. I open the tent and boom, skunk in the face.. I'm so glad I bought an actual carbon filter made for this.. I had to get it because of my last auto.. The smell was coming right though my homemade one, it wasn't even that old.. The one I have now is holding up well through the last and this one..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

NICE. Yeah you should have plenty of time. I would do the exact same thing If I where you. Hell, some say not to top, not train, all this **. Thats just not true. If you start early while its young like yours, anything can be done with them. I've also seen them in a scrog before if that tells you anything on auto's  and idk if you've seen these new ones they are coming up with, there suppose to be heavy yielders & look really nice. The most I have ever got off a auto is right around 3 ounces. That was a Big bud auto I had ran a few yrs back. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, you know I'm in.. Plant I have growing right now my auto climax I enter. I already know I'll get 3 oz or more.
> 
> Off to a great start, will top her once she gets 1-2 more true nodes.. Probably 2 if she hasn't started flowering by that point. We shall see.
> View attachment 213528
> 
> Horrible pic, but will update with proper lighting tomorrow.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Im glad you mentioned that. I have been searching for a good 1 that's not goin break the bank & also of good quality. Would you happen to know of one? 





SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, I'm having that same issue with mine.. I open the tent and boom, skunk in the face.. I'm so glad I bought an actual carbon filter made for this.. I had to get it because of my last auto.. The smell was coming right though my homemade one, it wasn't even that old.. The one I have now is holding up well through the last and this one..


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, I'm having that same issue with mine.. I open the tent and boom, skunk in the face.. I'm so glad I bought an actual carbon filter made for this.. I had to get it because of my last auto.. The smell was coming right though my homemade one, it wasn't even that old.. The one I have now is holding up well through the last and this one..



i have a 6" 640 cfm inline  and had one filter just on the inside it wouldnt " scrub " the smell it knocked it way down  though but it wasnt 100% 

i had a brain fart i have 2 boxes  ill stick the other filter on the other end of the duct    and now no issues    

i can lean in my box and smoke a sweet  and you will never know    
i had my old lady  which is a non smoker and very preggo so has super senses  

smell the exhaust after i was well into a blunt and nothing   

i was initially alerted the filter wasnt working  when me and one of my buddies where fishing all day   i wasnt at the house the night before fished all night and the next day came home he stepped in and said  dude someone was smoking some fire while we were gone  

i guess you just get used to it i dunno  i couldnt smell  it


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> NICE. Yeah you should have plenty of time. I would do the exact same thing If I where you. Hell, some say not to top, not train, all this **. Thats just not true. If you start early while its young like yours, anything can be done with them. I've also seen them in a scrog before if that tells you anything on auto's  and idk if you've seen these new ones they are coming up with, there suppose to be heavy yielders & look really nice. The most I have ever got off a auto is right around 3 ounces. That was a Big bud auto I had ran a few yrs back.


Yea, I shall grow how I see fit and I'm pretty good with my topping technique as I learned from uncle ben.. That dude, damn.. haha I trained my last auto and we know how that turned out..  I never even had time to top her since she started flower at 7 days.. Must have been a super, I have no idea, it was free. :laugh:


DnSgenetics1 said:


> Im glad you mentioned that. I have been searching for a good 1 that's not goin break the bank & also of good quality. Would you happen to know of one?


What is your price range? I can tell where and how much I got mine for if you like?


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Im glad you mentioned that. I have been searching for a good 1 that's not goin break the bank & also of good quality. Would you happen to know of one?


i bought a fleabay one for like 140  ipower i think   
works like my $200 hydro shop one  aslong as its not that burnt coco shell stuff you should be ok


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Here is mine: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YBPR8E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

And this is what it looks like setup, but be warned, this thing is huge. haha
View attachment DSCN2181.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SirGreenThumb said:


> she started flower at 7 days..



she just preflowered at 7 days   they veg until vertical growth stops 

only really matters  if your using coco or heavy nutes or hydro
since you dont really use nutes i guess it doesnt matter  figured 
id toss my 2 cents out there


----------



## SirGreenThumb

I know the cover is on inside out, but whatever. :laugh:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

You mean on my beans? lol 5$ each for F2's + free 2-day shipping w/tracking 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I shall grow how I see fit and I'm pretty good with my topping technique as I learned from uncle ben.. That dude, damn.. haha I trained my last auto and we know how that turned out..  I never even had time to top her since she started flower at 7 days.. Must have been a super, I have no idea, it was free. :laugh:
> 
> What is your price range? I can tell where and how much I got mine for if you like?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

TrollMaster5000 said:


> she just preflowered at 7 days   they veg until vertical growth stops
> 
> only really matters  if your using coco or heavy nutes or hydro
> since you dont really use nutes i guess it doesnt matter  figured
> id toss my 2 cents out there


Yea, you caught me.. It was just a preflower, but when I seen it, I didn't have it in me to cut off her top.. idk, I'm weird like that sometimes.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> You mean on my beans? lol 5$ each for F2's + free 2-day shipping w/tracking


haha, no.. I know those prices, I have the link...

I was talking about what you wanted to spend on the filter.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hell yeah. Thanks guys.  that's right around the price range I am looking for. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YBPR8E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> And this is what it looks like setup, but be warned, this thing is huge. haha
> View attachment 213530


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hell yeah. Thanks guys.  that's right around the price range I am looking for.


My pleasure, that's what were here for.. To help each other..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

could you guys plz go here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877509&postcount=112

and let me know what you think about our new logo I have been working on all day. lol ? Thanks. Go easy. 1st timer here (designer) . lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

YUP  I would try like hell to help other on riu and they wouldnt never take my advice, so I gave up. They where more interested in trying to argue with em over what I thought they needed to do, but they came to me for help. lol I didnt mind 1 bit. Helped quite a few there, and will miss it. I just couldnt handle "*nni" any longer. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> My pleasure, that's what were here for.. To help each other..


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SirGreenThumb said:


> I know the cover is on inside out, but whatever. :laugh:


 IMO the cover is rite  if it was the other way you would have a air gap around that thick seem


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> could you guys plz go here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877509&postcount=112
> 
> and let me know what you think about our new logo I have been working on all day. lol ? Thanks. Go easy. 1st timer here (designer) . lol



looks pretty cool  

good job dank :banana:



SGT ~~> :hitchair: <~~ me


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> could you guys plz go here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877509&postcount=112
> 
> and let me know what you think about our new logo I have been working on all day. lol ? Thanks. Go easy. 1st timer here (designer) . lol


Looks good for your first time.. If you need help give me a holler, I do that as well. :laugh: Just another thing I dabble in.. I used to be a part of a design website where people would come and offer to pay for the best design. I never won, but I was up against pros. I have a lot of free hand work also if you would like to see. 


DnSgenetics1 said:


> YUP  I would try like hell to help other on riu and they wouldnt never take my advice, so I gave up. They where more interested in trying to argue with em over what I thought they needed to do, but they came to me for help. lol I didnt mind 1 bit. Helped quite a few there, and will miss it. I just couldnt handle "*nni" any longer.


I feel ya.. I told ebgood over at riu I would help him when he needed it since he had to move into an apartment and I got the apartment growing dialed in like a mofo.. I went back not to long ago to send him a pm to let him know that I wouldn't be there any longer and gave him my email that you and others already have... He is a good guy, thanked me and told me he would def be hitting me up when he is ready.. 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> IMO the cover is rite  if it was the other way you would have a air gap around that thick seem


That there is some nice logic.. Id rep you if it would let me. I didn't even think about that.. Damn good observation bro.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks.  still need to add some more shading, and a few other things. But that's  the logo that will be on  our t-shirt line. 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> looks pretty cool
> 
> good job dank :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> SGT ~~> :hitchair: <~~ me


----------



## SirGreenThumb

TrollMaster5000 said:


> looks pretty cool
> 
> good job dank :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> SGT ~~> :hitchair: <~~ me


You can hit me all day long and ill still grow your plant better than you.. hahah..


----------



## TrollMaster5000

thats how i have mine now that i looked at it


----------



## DnSgenetics1

SirGreenThumb said:


> Looks good for your first time.. If you need help give me a holler, I do that as well. :laugh: Just another thing I dabble in.. I used to be a part of a design website where people would come and offer to pay for the best design. I never won, but I was up against pros. I have a lot of free hand work also if you would like to see.




Would love 2 see.  and I may have to take you up on that. We have been looking for someone cannabis friendly to design our new home (web page) here recently.  
We can discuss that more over pm's if you ever would like to tackle it. Thanks 4 letting me know bro. I have been up nights on end trying like hell. lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Just let me know what all you want in your design and I'll knock out a rough draft for you.. It takes me no time to get something down.. Be better if I had some bud so I can dig deep within myself, but you know how it goes.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

:watchplant:


im checking plants for balls     
maybe they are ghost balls and im just not seeing them


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Cool thanks. I think thats what my deal is. No green right now. Gave my last g to a really good friend  oh well, does hash count?  haha 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Just let me know what all you want in your design and I'll knock out a rough draft for you.. It takes me no time to get something down.. Be better if I had some bud so I can dig deep within myself, but you know how it goes.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Oh lord. lol Watch out for flying  





TrollMaster5000 said:


> :watchplant:
> 
> 
> im checking plants for balls
> maybe they are ghost balls and im just not seeing them



View attachment balls.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000

dank you worked with STS before or just CS ?

my Gibberillic trials didnt go well  so i may use it on my seedless grapes instead 
make some beasters


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Cool thanks. I think thats what my deal is. No green right now. Gave my last g to a really good friend  oh well, does hash count?  haha


No problem.. Got to do something on these late nights. 

But hell yea hash counts.. Did you happen to go by my thread and see what I smoked last night? haha


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Oh lord. lol Watch out for flying



flying balls only bother me when they are coming at me face 
no homo
ohh wait you meant baseballs


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Mostly CS. 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> dank you worked with STS before or just CS ?
> 
> my Gibberillic trials didnt go well  so i may use it on my seedless grapes instead
> make some beasters


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I missed that 1 bro. Sorry. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem.. Got to do something on these late nights.
> 
> But hell yea hash counts.. Did you happen to go by my thread and see what I smoked last night? haha


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. Yup. baseballs. I was just kidding with you bro. lol I knew you where talking bout your ladies/plants. haha 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> flying balls only bother me when they are coming at me face
> no homo
> ohh wait you meant baseballs


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I missed that 1 bro. Sorry.


No problem, I got ya. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877029&postcount=173


----------



## SirGreenThumb

I went on a pic posting spree last night.. haha
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67992&page=9


----------



## SirGreenThumb

hey dank kinda curious, where did you get the original design? The letters look hand drawn.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

k. Here's something like the medical symbol  I was wanting to try & fit behind the DnS on our logo. Except I was hoping it to be more sick looking. Like twisted of sorts. Also the leaf I wanted cooperated in it somehow to.  Still new to design though. Cant figure out how to make it work. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> I went on a pic posting spree last night.. haha
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67992&page=9



View attachment leaf 3.jpg


View attachment medical.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well, thats our original logo. Had got from Stew. I just went back in and tried to do what i could with it. lol 





SirGreenThumb said:


> hey dank kinda curious, where did you get the original design? The letters look hand drawn.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> k. Here's something like the medical symbol  I was wanting to try & fit behind the DnS on our logo. Except I was hoping it to be more sick looking. Like twisted of sorts. Also the leaf I wanted cooperated in it somehow to.  Still new to design though. Cant figure out how to make it work.


Are you wanting this in place of the original design behind the letters and are you still wanting it to be a black background?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well, I was hoping to replace that dr hat looking thing with the twisted medical design. Was my original thought. The I found that leaf & liked it allot. Maybe if the medical design was twisted like the leaf, that would look great. However I would be happy with whatever you would do for me. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Are you wanting this in place of the original design behind the letters and are you still wanting it to be a black background?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

I threw this together real quick. I know this isn't what you asked for, just a real quick rough design.. I'll freehand the leaf like you want it tomorrow sometime. 
View attachment leaf-31.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Another.. This is kinda fun. :laugh:
View attachment dnsgenetics.jpg


----------



## ButchyBoy

Look who showed up late for the partay!!!!     

La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice..  My Ghetto Queen bag seed of an unknown strain!

Ya...  I name my girls!!  LOL!!  This is the first bean I have popped in over a year... this pic is 3 days ago at day 25. She was just moved to the 1 gallon pot and will go into a clothe shopping bag soon enough. Recycle re-use that's my motto here in the Ghetto!!!!  :vap_smiley:

Looking forward to seeing what the peeps here got going on..... 

View attachment IMG_0093.JPG


View attachment IMG_0095.JPG


----------



## AllDayToker

So Dank, my little 12/12 from seed grow plants won't get to three ounces, but the ones I'm going to start vegging will be vegged for 2 months and put in 5g smart pots so I'm hoping those will get up there.  Is there a certain time I have to enter?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

OH WOW BRO!!! that ******* awesome buddy. Thank you. 4 real. Now i could I make it like a mist in the background of our logo? If you could explain that to me, I think I may be able to do it.  Thanks again. Thats great. haha 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I threw this together real quick. I know this isn't what you asked for, just a real quick rough design.. I'll freehand the leaf like you want it tomorrow sometime.
> View attachment 213535


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Ewww. This 1 is flipping SICK!! I LOVE IT BRO!! thanks again. You really didnt have to do this 4 me. I really do appreciate it though. I would love if this 1 could be turned into our background piece. Like behind this somehow. Instead of the Dr hat. See what I mean?   





SirGreenThumb said:


> Another.. This is kinda fun. :laugh:
> View attachment 213536


----------



## DnSgenetics1

HA!! There you are. I thought you vanished on me bro. Cool. Im glad to see you did join the party.  Now this 3 ouncer contest is goin rock!! :laugh:





ButchyBoy said:


> Look who showed up late for the partay!!!!
> 
> La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice..  My Ghetto Queen bag seed of an unknown strain!
> 
> Ya...  I name my girls!!  LOL!!  This is the first bean I have popped in over a year... this pic is 3 days ago at day 25. She was just moved to the 1 gallon pot and will go into a clothe shopping bag soon enough. Recycle re-use that's my motto here in the Ghetto!!!!  :vap_smiley:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what the peeps here got going on.....


----------



## DnSgenetics1

No time limit bro. Anyone is welcome to join in. Even guys/gals new to growing if they'd like. Hell it maybe a good learning experience for them. That & I know 4 me I really like seeing others work.  that and trying to help each other is the best of it all. 





AllDayToker said:


> So Dank, my little 12/12 from seed grow plants won't get to three ounces, but the ones I'm going to start vegging will be vegged for 2 months and put in 5g smart pots so I'm hoping those will get up there.  Is there a certain time I have to enter?


----------



## AllDayToker

DnSgenetics1 said:


> No time limit bro. Anyone is welcome to join in. Even guys/gals new to growing if they'd like. Hell it maybe a good learning experience for them. That & I know 4 me I really like seeing others work.  that and trying to help each other is the best of it all.



Cool cool.  Well once I get some babies in the veg cab I'll pick one out for the contest.  Never used 5g smart pots yet, should be fun.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Sounds good 2 me bro. Hey smart pot idea. Go pick up some cheap felt say at wally world. Get your old lady to sow you some. You'll save a hell of allot of $ on your containers  that's what I did. lol Got tired of paying that ridiculous price they want for um.  





AllDayToker said:


> Cool cool.  Well once I get some babies in the veg cab I'll pick one out for the contest.  Never used 5g smart pots yet, should be fun.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Ewww. This 1 is flipping SICK!! I LOVE IT BRO!! thanks again. You really didnt have to do this 4 me. I really do appreciate it though. I would love if this 1 could be turned into our background piece. Like behind this somehow. Instead of the Dr hat. See what I mean?


Hey dank, glad you liked it.. I was just playing around with some stuff last night.. 

Let me get this straight so the next one can fit exactly what you are wanting..

You want the same letters as your original design correct?

You want the green leaf with hat removed and the one I just made to replace it?

Your site has a black background, so would you want me to convert the black leaf to green, or would you like for me to add a white outline to the leaves edges and veins. I could even do a light green outline if you like, that may actually pop on a black background. 

Just let me know with the specs that I asked about and I'll work on it later when I get home.


----------



## SlimTim

I just started a few, I'll join in on this. I'll add a pic when I get back to there.


----------



## AllDayToker

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Sounds good 2 me bro. Hey smart pot idea. Go pick up some cheap felt say at wally world. Get your old lady to sow you some. You'll save a hell of allot of $ on your containers  that's what I did. lol Got tired of paying that ridiculous price they want for um.



I'll have to try that ****, honestly she would love to have some to so win win haha.  Plus custom sizes will be awesome.  Always wanted to make some small 4 inch seedling smart pots. lol


----------



## SlimTim

How's about a WWxBB. That will work for me. View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400007833923.jpg


----------



## SlimTim

Does anyone know why my pics are showing up double on posting.


----------



## kmog

SlimTim said:


> Does anyone know why my pics are showing up double on posting.



Mine did the same thing frpm my phone, you have to edit your post and delete the doubles out.


----------



## hydrogreen65

Hey dank, think I'll try one of these Dream Reapers. Or maybe a Grandberry Purple.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

AllDayToker said:


> I'll have to try that ****, honestly she would love to have some to so win win haha.  Plus custom sizes will be awesome.  Always wanted to make some small 4 inch seedling smart pots. lol



or the gardening fabric they use to keep weeds out of your flower beds 
thats what the ones they sell are made out of 


i use the walmart reusable shopping bags  they are like 2 bucks and have handles they hold around 5-6 gallons somethin like that


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SlimTim said:


> How's about a WWxBB. That will work for me. View attachment 213591




god i love that old ship lap  paneling  
i had a house that was covered in it and oak floored  and some 40's porcelain tile   i miss that house   but it was so open and carried sound so well  you could hear a gnat fart 2 rooms over lol


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SlimTim said:


> Does anyone know why my pics are showing up double on posting.


happened on my phone too   :confused2:


----------



## giggy

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey dank, think I'll try one of these Dream Reapers. Or maybe a Grandberry Purple.



well hydrogreen it's good to see you made a post, but before i friend you i would like to know who you are. it's nothing bad, but i would still like to know, i take it your from riu. peace


----------



## hydrogreen65

Hey giggy, 
 You guessed it, I'm another RIU refugee. Lol   Now, don't get me wrong, there's some good people there. It's just too much frigging drama, and too many wanna-be internet gangsters. 
 If most of the **** talkers were half the man they thought they were. They would still be a *****. 

Anyway, I followed a cpl of you're threads, mostly i hung out on Danks threads checking out those awesome strains, or newbie central to see if I could help anyone out. 
 Hope this place is a lot better than the other. 
 Sorry, for jacking ur thread dank.


----------



## SlimTim

TrollMaster5000 said:


> god i love that old ship lap  paneling
> i had a house that was covered in it and oak floored  and some 40's porcelain tile   i miss that house   but it was so open and carried sound so well  you could hear a gnat fart 2 rooms over lol



The basement was finished with it when I got the house. It made excellent for my area.


----------



## giggy

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey giggy,
> You guessed it, I'm another RIU refugee. Lol   Now, don't get me wrong, there's some good people there. It's just too much frigging drama, and too many wanna-be internet gangsters.
> If most of the  talkers were half the man they thought they were.
> Anyway, I followed a cpl of you're threads, mostly i hung out on Danks threads checking out those awesome strains, or newbie central to see if I could help anyone out.
> Hope this place is a lot better than the other.
> Sorry, for jacking ur thread dank.



ok. friend answered. peace


----------



## AllDayToker

Time to get drunk n high!  :bong1::chuck::clap::joint4::smoke1:


----------



## hydrogreen65

AllDayToker said:


> Time to get drunk n high!  :bong1::chuck::clap::joint4::smoke1:



Yep, sipping on some apple pie moonshine, got a fat one rolled, and a big glob of some honey oil ready to go.:stoned::stoned:


----------



## hydrogreen65

Yes sir, straight out of the Appalachins. I have a small rig i use, or if I'm lazy I jjust smear a small dab on a cig.


----------



## AllDayToker

Awesome.  Got to love some good quality shine.  I don't get it often maybe a couple times a year or so, but when I can I stock up, normally it's from Texas.  I'm sure people do it often in my state because of resources but I don't really ask for it much.

Yeah can't really beat a dab, everything at once, boom done haha.  It is nice to put on a cig or bowl every once in a while though.




hydrogreen65 said:


> Yes sir, straight out of the Appalachins. I have a small rig i use, or if I'm lazy I jjust smear a small dab on a cig.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SlimTim said:


> The basement was finished with it when I got the house. It made excellent for my area.


im a carpenter  gotta show the love to the oldtimers  they really new how to do it up right  beats sheet rock


----------



## TrollMaster5000

AllDayToker said:


> Awesome.  Got to love some good quality shine.  I don't get it often maybe a couple times a year or so, but when I can I stock up, normally it's from Texas.  I'm sure people do it often in my state because of resources but I don't really ask for it much.
> 
> Yeah can't really beat a dab, everything at once, boom done haha.  It is nice to put on a cig or bowl every once in a while though.


if they grow corn in your area  then some one is cooking shine 
just the way it goes 
i run across it all the time out here  in coonass land 
and almost have my rig setup  nothing big 
well even if it was big i am well within my rights 
i believe its up to 100 gal's personal if i remember it right 
its legal until you try to sell it 
you can give it away 
and then the folk's  around town will give you something at a later date  
to pay back the favor


----------



## AllDayToker

TrollMaster5000 said:


> if they grow corn in your area  then some one is cooking shine
> just the way it goes
> i run across it all the time out here  in coonass land
> and almost have my rig setup  nothing big
> well even if it was big i am well within my rights
> i believe its up to 100 gal's personal if i remember it right
> its legal until you try to sell it
> you can give it away
> and then the folk's  around town will give you something at a later date
> to pay back the favor




That's some cool.  Yeah I'm pretty sure we are the number one source of corn in the US, so I'm guessing we have a lot of shine around my parts, honestly I just never looked, but I can find you every kind of green and hash oil you can think of haha.


----------



## hydrogreen65

AllDayToker said:


> That's some cool ****.  Yeah I'm pretty sure we are the number one source of corn in the US, so I'm guessing we have a lot of shine around my parts, honestly I just never looked, but I can find you every kind of green and hash oil you can think of haha.



Just the opposite here. You can get shine easy, most people here dont know what oil is. 
 You're right though ADT, a good quick blast and its a wrap.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Yes.  all the original lettering, and even the design we already have. I just would like the "Dr" hat thing gone, with the design (twisted one you made) faded in the background of this if possible http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213657&stc=1&d=1400089937


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey dank, glad you liked it.. I was just playing around with some stuff last night..
> 
> Let me get this straight so the next one can fit exactly what you are wanting..
> 
> You want the same letters as your original design correct?
> 
> You want the green leaf with hat removed and the one I just made to replace it?
> 
> Your site has a black background, so would you want me to convert the black leaf to green, or would you like for me to add a white outline to the leaves edges and veins. I could even do a light green outline if you like, that may actually pop on a black background.
> 
> Just let me know with the specs that I asked about and I'll work on it later when I get home.



View attachment Banner (1).png


----------



## DnSgenetics1

and if you would have to convert the black to green thats cool. Just would like to have the design you made faded, & it would be in place of that "dr hat" looking thing. lol  if that can be done. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey dank, glad you liked it.. I was just playing around with some stuff last night..
> 
> Let me get this straight so the next one can fit exactly what you are wanting..
> 
> You want the same letters as your original design correct?
> 
> You want the green leaf with hat removed and the one I just made to replace it?
> 
> Your site has a black background, so would you want me to convert the black leaf to green, or would you like for me to add a white outline to the leaves edges and veins. I could even do a light green outline if you like, that may actually pop on a black background.
> 
> Just let me know with the specs that I asked about and I'll work on it later when I get home.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Sounds great bro. Glad to have you on board.  Looking forward to seeing your work. Thanks 4 joining in.  





SlimTim said:


> I just started a few, I'll join in on this. I'll add a pic when I get back to there.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

cool. Yeah its allot cheaper just going and purchasing a few feet of felt, then what they ask for those smart pots. l all it takes is a ladies touch to sow up the edges, then bam! You have a "home made" smart pot 


AllDayToker said:


> I'll have to try that ****, honestly she would love to have some to so win win haha.  Plus custom sizes will be awesome.  Always wanted to make some small 4 inch seedling smart pots. lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

YUP.  Hell I have used "bags" for my outdoor ladies. Camouflage bags to be exact.  they work great. They seem to hold in the heat they collect from the day during the night & the roots of the plants eat that **** up. 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> or the gardening fabric they use to keep weeds out of your flower beds
> thats what the ones they sell are made out of
> 
> 
> i use the walmart reusable shopping bags  they are like 2 bucks and have handles they hold around 5-6 gallons somethin like that


----------



## DnSgenetics1

He is cool bro  Still good 2 always check everyone out though,. Never no harm in trying to play it safe imo.  Whats up? You been doing good bro? 





giggy said:


> well hydrogreen it's good to see you made a post, but before i friend you i would like to know who you are. it's nothing bad, but i would still like to know, i take it your from riu. peace


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Its all good bro. No thread jack. hell you should know I dont mind if anyone posts, and or posts their pics in any of my threads. I love seeing everyones work  so feel free to post away. 





hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey giggy,
> You guessed it, I'm another RIU refugee. Lol   Now, don't get me wrong, there's some good people there. It's just too much frigging drama, and too many wanna-be internet gangsters.
> If most of the **** talkers were half the man they thought they were. They would still be a *****.
> 
> Anyway, I followed a cpl of you're threads, mostly i hung out on Danks threads checking out those awesome strains, or newbie central to see if I could help anyone out.
> Hope this place is a lot better than the other.
> Sorry, for jacking ur thread dank.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

OMG!!! I have been LOOKING everywhere 4 me some apple pie shine bro.. lol seriously. 


hydrogreen65 said:


> Yep, sipping on some apple pie moonshine, got a fat one rolled, and a big glob of some honey oil ready to go.:stoned::stoned:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I know a shiner. Personally. You may know him yourself. You can see him on TV when shiners was on. His name is Tim.  Shhh.  





TrollMaster5000 said:


> if they grow corn in your area  then some one is cooking shine
> just the way it goes
> i run across it all the time out here  in coonass land
> and almost have my rig setup  nothing big
> well even if it was big i am well within my rights
> i believe its up to 100 gal's personal if i remember it right
> its legal until you try to sell it
> you can give it away
> and then the folk's  around town will give you something at a later date
> to pay back the favor


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> YUP.  Hell I have used "bags" for my outdoor ladies. Camouflage bags to be exact.  they work great. They seem to hold in the heat they collect from the day during the night & the roots of the plants eat that **** up.



I just got ahold of some 5 gallon sunleaves bags I'm trying out for the first time. They don't waste space in my 4x4 tent and are easy to move. Now to see how the ladies like them.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Yeah those work great to.  Ive been searching for a few kitty litter buckets myself  instead of this bulky DWC systems. 





SlimTim said:


> I just got ahold of some 5 gallon sunleaves bags I'm trying out for the first time. They don't waste space in my 4x4 tent and are easy to move. Now to see how the ladies like them.


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Yeah those work great to.  Ive been searching for a few kitty litter buckets myself  instead of this bulky DWC systems.



I bought a complete small grow op recently for $100 from an estate. (They had no clue what all the stuff was for). This set up was brand new in a box that came with it. Yes I'd say the kitty litter buckets would take up much less space. 
I'm thinking of putting this to use with a few stickers. [emoji3]


----------



## SlimTim

slimtim said:


> i bought a complete small grow op recently for $100 from an estate. (they had no clue what all the stuff was for). This set up was brand new in a box that came with it. Yes i'd say the kitty litter buckets would take up much less space.
> I'm thinking of putting this to use with a few stickers. [emoji3]



View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400082559833.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Yeah Sirgreen had sparked that idea to save up on some space. lol Cause where i do allot of testing n stuff, these DWC, and or 5 gln containers just take up 2 much room. The + side for the kitty litter buckets is that they are square in shape, which is what im looking for. 


SlimTim said:


> I bought a complete small grow op recently for $100 from an estate. (They had no clue what all the stuff was for). This set up was brand new in a box that came with it. Yes I'd say the kitty litter buckets would take up much less space.
> I'm thinking of putting this to use with a few stickers. [emoji3]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Lets smoke  

View attachment PIC_1239.jpg


View attachment PIC_1238.jpg


View attachment PIC_1237.jpg


View attachment PIC_1236.jpg


----------



## SlimTim

Lunch is being prepared now


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Yeah Sirgreen had sparked that idea to save up on some space. lol Cause where i do allot of testing n stuff, these DWC, and or 5 gln containers just take up 2 much room. The + side for the kitty litter buckets is that they are square in shape, which is what im looking for.



i was using square pots for a while  it was nice to be able to cram alot in a small space but i had to move half my plants just to turn one a 1/4 of the way if it was in the middle


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Am I invited? haha 


SlimTim said:


> Lunch is being prepared now


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I hear that bro. Yeah my purpose though is for breeding, & perfecting our crosses. I really need to get my *** another tent for my males. Have a few really nice male plants going right now. There's a Hawaiian Skunk Haze, Old Timers Haze, Incredibly ******* Purple,Stewed Skunk, & Dream Reaper up in there. (closet for males ) lol. They are separated though. Don't want any cross pollination going on. know what I mean?  I try & spray it down with water every now and again just to try & keep the pollen down. + take other measures to prevent it. I would LOVE just to be able to mess with 1 or 2 that have my FULL attention. Know hat I mean?  I think thats why I keep a few side projects going to keep my *** busy. lol Im on the go all the time working my *** off. 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> i was using square pots for a while  it was nice to be able to cram alot in a small space but i had to move half my plants just to turn one a 1/4 of the way if it was in the middle


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Am I invited? haha



Most definitely, got a bit of the last batch of bubble hash for dessert. [emoji43]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hell yeah. Its a date then. haha  I would love to meet a few of you guys & take a massive fishing trip, and just have a good time partying a little. haha I would bring my bowl, and the greenage. 


SlimTim said:


> Most definitely, got a bit of the last batch of bubble hash for dessert. [emoji43]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hell I may as well post it here to  lol. Tunnel Vision. lol Lets blaze 1. haha 

View attachment PIC_1244.jpg


View attachment PIC_1242.jpg


View attachment PIC_1241.jpg


View attachment PIC_1239.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> and if you would have to convert the black to green thats cool. Just would like to have the design you made faded, & it would be in place of that "dr hat" looking thing. lol  if that can be done.



It can be done. Just give me a few days to work on it. Gonna have freehand the letters so I can put them on top of the faded design. 

Also the sprits type thing you were asking about can be done with the spray can tool.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Bro you dont have to do that. I got your back just so you know. Hell Im sure you already know I dont mind throwing you a few strains 4 helping me out with this.  dont mind 1 bit bro. Im glad to know it can be done though. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> It can be done. Just give me a few days to work on it. Gonna have freehand the letters so I can put them on top of the faded design.
> 
> Also the sprits type thing you were asking about can be done with the spray can tool.


----------



## kmog




----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hell yeah. Its a date then. haha  I would love to meet a few of you guys & take a massive fishing trip, and just have a good time partying a little. haha I would bring my bowl, and the greenage.



I'll even bring the boat. It's been known to look like an old steam boat when the cabin door opens. [emoji570]


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Bro you dont have to do that. I got your back just so you know. Hell Im sure you already know I dont mind throwing you a few strains 4 helping me out with this.  dont mind 1 bit bro. Im glad to know it can be done though.


It would be my pleasure and thanks that would be awesome of you to do that.. You don't have to, I just knew you were having trouble getting what you wanted down on paper and I do this sort of thing for fun.. But you know how it is, got work and family stuff to deal with.. But yea, it wont actually take me a few days. Just need to take about 30 min out of my time to draw it out, input it into my computer and illustrator. 

Hell I may even just use my wacom to draw it out.. If you don't know what that is, it is a digital sketch pad.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Looks great bro.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hell yeah!! Now that what im talkn bout. haha  I will bring the keg. 





SlimTim said:


> I'll even bring the boat. It's been known to look like an old steam boat when the cabin door opens. [emoji570]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Cool deal bro, thanks again.  really does help us out a **** ton. Just shoot me your addy (pm) and I will get you a complementary pack of a few of our stains your way. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> It would be my pleasure and thanks that would be awesome of you to do that.. You don't have to, I just knew you were having trouble getting what you wanted down on paper and I do this sort of thing for fun.. But you know how it is, got work and family stuff to deal with.. But yea, it wont actually take me a few days. Just need to take about 30 min out of my time to draw it out, input it into my computer and illustrator.
> 
> Hell I may even just use my wacom to draw it out.. If you don't know what that is, it is a digital sketch pad.


----------



## ButchyBoy

Show offs!!!!      LOL!!!  

Here is a shot of my entry as of today. Day 29 and staying really short. It almost looks like it lost 2 inches.....

Clear water only! 

View attachment IMG_0141.JPG


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Cool deal bro, thanks again.  really does help us out a **** ton. Just shoot me your addy (pm) and I will get you a complementary pack of a few of our stains your way.


Hey dank.. Check your email that you sent to me.. the dns one.. I put the design in there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Hey hydrogreen, you repped the wrong person.. haha..

Thanks for it though, even though it was meant for the post above.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Will do bro. As soon as I return home. http://youtu.be/JSUIQgEVDM4




Hey dank.. Check your email that you sent to me.. the dns one.. I put the design in there.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Very pretty bro.  nice n green. You know if she is a she and not a he? lol Or is it reg seed,bag seed? Strain name? Sorry if I missed this. :vap_bong__emoticon: to much of that. lol 





ButchyBoy said:


> Show offs!!!!      LOL!!!
> 
> Here is a shot of my entry as of today. Day 29 and staying really short. It almost looks like it lost 2 inches.....
> 
> Clear water only!


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Will do bro. As soon as I return home. http://youtu.be/JSUIQgEVDM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dank.. Check your email that you sent to me.. the dns one.. I put the design in there.


Will do.. Just hit me up when you get to see it. Gonna send another copy, there was an issue with the first one.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

hey dank, see if you can find the pacmen inside the design.. :laugh: 

I guess that could be you and stew..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Will do bro. Pacman you say ? 





SirGreenThumb said:


> hey dank, see if you can find the pacmen inside the design.. :laugh:
> 
> I guess that could be you and stew..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Will do bro. Pacman you say ?


haha, yea.. I noticed it after the fact.. 

The to e's in genetics look like little pacmen. haha

stew hit me up a min ago he seems to like it.. He says he has like 6 other designs as well. 

If you two end up using mine, I'll be stoked.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

well, I say what goes. haha although his option & or thoughts go behind allot of our details. Also he has made some DAMN good crosses. His Bruised Skunk is crazy skunky smelling. Smells like a skunk straight up pissed all over your grow room. Also his Circus Candy (smells like candy) is really good and a few un named. Just for now. We have a nice selection coming up in fem. However, I feel positive we will end up using your design. Im sure he is just really excited to get his out for our t-shirts. know what I mean? I will go ahead & take a look here in about 30 minutes and see how it looks down sized on a t-shirt.  And I will still keep my word on those beans. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, yea.. I noticed it after the fact..
> 
> The to e's in genetics look like little pacmen. haha
> 
> stew hit me up a min ago he seems to like it.. He says he has like 6 other designs as well.
> 
> If you two end up using mine, I'll be stoked.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> well, I say what goes. haha although his option & or thoughts go behind allot of our details. Also he has made some DAMN good crosses. His Bruised Skunk is crazy skunky smelling. Smells like a skunk straight up pissed all over your grow room. Also his Circus Candy (smells like candy) is really good and a few un named. Just for now. We have a nice selection coming up in fem. However, I feel positive we will end up using your design. Im sure he is just really excited to get his out for our t-shirts. know what I mean? I will go ahead & take a look here in about 30 minutes and see how it looks down sized on a t-shirt.  And I will still keep my word on those beans.


Sounds good. We've been conversing over email and he is showing me some of his designs. I think you'll like what I did.. I made things a bit more crisp if you know what I mean.. 

Like I said any adjustments I can do. just ask.. I didn't really fade out the background, but I did make it look like there is bong bubbles coming up the medical symbol and leaf. 

And thanks again bro.. It will be awesome to grow out those beans.. 

Are you planning on making fem for all your crosses or just specific ones?


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Another.. This is kinda fun. :laugh:
> View attachment 213536



hey that rocks bro!!! the internet just went out here so Im on my cell


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> hey that rocks bro!!! the internet just went out here so Im on my cell


That sucks. You should see the finished version. 

I don't feel comfortable posting it until dank sees it.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> That sucks. You should see the finished version.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable posting it until dank sees it.



you should delete that bro   but thanks for showing me!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> you should delete that bro   but thanks for showing me!!


Delete what?
That isn't the final version.. The final is sitting in his email. Its somewhat similar, but different by quite a bit..


----------



## ButchyBoy

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Very pretty bro.  nice n green. You know if she is a she and not a he? lol Or is it reg seed,bag seed? Strain name? Sorry if I missed this. :vap_bong__emoticon: to much of that. lol



It hasn't shown sex yet! It's bag seed from some herb my old business partner used to grow. I have a feeling it will turn out way better than anything he had grown.

Don't sweat it Bro!!!    I would not expect you to remember my junk with all that you have going on!


----------



## TrollMaster5000

Rosebud said:


> I want to be a grower like NCH when i grow up!


your not doing to bad yourself   i was creeping on your journal the other day  you have lots of pretty closet monsters going  
you were the one with the high CBD strain going ? 
how far away is that from being done  
im asking because i have a few of these i got for my mom and she ended up not wanting to medicate any more after her chemo was done so i have yet to try these beans  
http://cbdcrew.org/varieties/cbd-yummy/
says the CBD  to THC is 1 to 1 sounds like a good pain killer smoke with out the head high 
im looking forward to a smoke report of the ones you have going


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I really like it myself. Stew doesn't say much. lol Although I'm sure he does. Like said I'm sure he is just really stoked to get his design on a few, ya know?  But yeah, I will most definitely kick out a few with your design and see how it goes 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Sounds good. We've been conversing over email and he is showing me some of his designs. I think you'll like what I did.. I made things a bit more crisp if you know what I mean..
> 
> Like I said any adjustments I can do. just ask.. I didn't really fade out the background, but I did make it look like there is bong bubbles coming up the medical symbol and leaf.
> 
> And thanks again bro.. It will be awesome to grow out those beans..
> 
> Are you planning on making fem for all your crosses or just specific ones?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Well, I honestly don't see it. However, that is something I am messing around with. We have new better designs now going on our t-shirt line. Here is one of our strains that my business partner named in memory of my Mother after passing due to cancer. The original I didn't make, my business partner did. Maybe you should take that up with him if your concerned about it. Like said though, I really don't see any likeness what so ever. Anyone else? Just bc their design has a crown "on" it in the design, it doesn't have a crown on the D. Which by the way that (DnS) is Dank n Stew. That that isn't trying to copy anything. I personally haven't even looked at any of DNA logo's. I tried their stuff out a few grows back & wasn't impressed at all. But thats just me. Here's 1 of the many going on our t-shirt line.


haha, you know I'm working on that one for stew also right? I told him I would create him some custom letters.. He likes the design, he told me he really liked it, he just didn't agree with the medical symbol simply because you two haven't had a chance to get the thc content tested..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I hear that. Looks good anyways. It looks like it will turn out great.. 


ButchyBoy said:


> It hasn't shown sex yet! It's bag seed from some herb my old business partner used to grow. I have a feeling it will turn out way better than anything he had grown.
> 
> Don't sweat it Bro!!!    I would not expect you to remember my junk with all that you have going on!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. He is to complicated. lol 


SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, you know I'm working on that one for stew also right? I told him I would create him some custom letters.. He likes the design, he told me he really liked it, he just didn't agree with the medical symbol simply because you two haven't had a chance to get the thc content tested..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Dank, I just topped my auto.. Gonna attempt to clone the top.. hahah.. funny though, cause I didn't realize I was out of rockwool cubes, so I'm using a peat moss instead.. I hope it works,, it will be amusing to me. 

About to post some pics of here new found topless-ness in my journal.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol. He is to complicated. lol


Yea, I gathered that.. I'm sure you both have access to that email, so you can see what we were talking about..


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Well, I honestly don't see it. However, that is something I am messing around with. We have new better designs now going on our t-shirt line. Here is one of our strains that my business partner named in memory of my Mother after passing due to cancer. The original I didn't make, my business partner did. Maybe you should take that up with him if your concerned about it. Like said though, I really don't see any likeness what so ever. Anyone else? Just bc their design has a crown "on" it in the design, it doesn't have a crown on the D. Which by the way that (DnS) is Dank n Stew. That that isn't trying to copy anything. I personally haven't even looked at any of DNA logo's. I tried their stuff out a few grows back & wasn't impressed at all. But thats just me. Here's 1 of the many going on our t-shirt line.


 
Looks killer to me. But I've always been partial to the calligraphy style myself. I think its very masculine but with soft edges and a slightly prestigious presence to it


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Why dont you answer my pm instead of cluttering up my thread! Cant you be a man and take your issues up you have with me in a pm? Childish I swear!! 





NorCalHal said:


> http://dnastockroom.com/collections/all-collection
> 
> Looks pretty close to me my friend. Damn close. I never knocked your strains bro, as I have not tried them. I too have a "brand" that I have developed, and would flip out if someone encroached on my trademark.
> Just sayin'. That crown was an original idea huh?


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Why dont you answer my pm instead of cluttering up my thread! Cant you be a man and take your issues up you have with me in a pm? Childish I swear!!



[emoji106]


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> Looks killer to me. But I've always been partial to the calligraphy style myself. I think its very masculine but with soft edges and a slightly prestigious presence to it


Calligraphy is good, accept it can be hard to read for some people.. I like the lettering that stew provided me with, it is script in a sense, but like I told him, there looks to be a lot going on so it may take away from the general idea.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, you know I'm working on that one for stew also right? I told him I would create him some custom letters.. He likes the design, he told me he really liked it, he just didn't agree with the medical symbol simply because you two haven't had a chance to get the thc content tested..


 
yeah, Stew is smart like that  Dank and Stew are doing great with personalizing their logo. I've never once seen the "resemblance" between the two myself. I think its a matter of that person's point of view, which obviously cannot be changed. You can't please everybody :ccc:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I swear, someone always somewhere trying 2 start BULLSHIT! I came here to try to stay away from DRAMA! All the MODS told each of us this is a "DRAMA" FREE zone. Ok, lets try & keep it like that. damn...


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> yeah, Stew is smart like that  Dank and Stew are doing great with personalizing their logo. I've never once seen the "resemblance" between the two myself. I think its a matter of that person's point of view, which obviously cannot be changed. You can't please everybody :ccc:


There isn't anything similar. When I look at DNA I find it very unoriginal.. If you were to go and type dna logo into google images, you would see that it is very unoriginal and DNA is just that DNA.. There is nothing new about dna.. at least dank and stew have their name associated with their genetics. 

And we all know where the crown is sitting, so we know who the top dog is.. Right dank.  :laugh:


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I swear, someone always somewhere trying 2 start BULLSHIT! I came here to try to stay away from DRAMA! All the MODS told each of us this is a "DRAMA" FREE zone. Ok, lets try & keep it like that. damn...


 
exactly!! you got this


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I swear, someone always somewhere trying 2 start BULLSHIT! I came here to try to stay away from DRAMA! All the MODS told each of us this is a "DRAMA" FREE zone. Ok, lets try & keep it like that. damn...


There are some in every forum dank.. Best to just let them have their 2 min of fame and move on. 

I know he said he wasn't trying to insult you, but when I read the "I don't want to ruin your 200 customers or anything" that kinda ticked me off..

I'm very well versed in sarcasm and that was dripping with it.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> There isn't anything similar. When I look at DNA I find it very unoriginal.. If you were to go and type dna logo into google images, you would see that it is very unoriginal and DNA is just that DNA.. There is nothing new about dna.. at least dank and stew have their name associated with their genetics.
> 
> And we all know where the crown is sitting, so we know who the top dog is.. Right dank.  :laugh:


 
The crowns are completely different styles and who has the market on crown logos anyways?? besides, their lettering has screws on the end of a majority of their 'many' logos...totally and completely ridiculous to say anyone is stealing a damn thing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> The crowns are completely different styles and who has the market on crown logos anyways?? besides, their lettering has screws on the end of a majority of their 'many' logos...totally and completely ridiculous to say anyone is stealing a damn thing.


Funny you bring up the "screws".. what they were attempting to do is make the dna molecule without trying to make it obvious. The different size balls represent the twists in a molecule.. 

I used to to this stuff for fun as a side project, I see things.. :laugh:


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Also, crown royal has a registered crown, but that is the only one that I know of.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks bro. Hell you know our gear is legit. As is anything we kick out. Dont diss, till you try. Hell we even give you freebies to try. lol. Just so you dont have to spend 1 cent of your hard earned $. to try our gear out.  Not talking to you (ADT). I know you have my back. Along with many,many others. Going have to call my Scotland home boys up in this *****!! lol 





AllDayToker said:


> I wasn't saying anything about your brand and genetics either.  Let you "cats" at DNA know about the logo, and let them know their beans are weak.  I could care less about anything involving your life, because I don't know you.  Your background is dishing tables as much as it matters to me.
> 
> You might see similarities, I see an original logo.  Think what you want but it's hard to be right about something you can only see for yourself.  Everyone sees everything differently, just let it go.
> 
> Have a good day.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

You NAILED IT!! The crown is sitting on the "D" bc Im BOSS of the bank. lol. Didn't have **** to do with trying to copy some others design. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> There isn't anything similar. When I look at DNA I find it very unoriginal.. If you were to go and type dna logo into google images, you would see that it is very unoriginal and DNA is just that DNA.. There is nothing new about dna.. at least dank and stew have their name associated with their genetics.
> 
> And we all know where the crown is sitting, so we know who the top dog is.. Right dank.  :laugh:


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Here is an update of my Auto for the contest. 

*WARNING* ~She is Topless~ 
View attachment DSCN3387.jpg


View attachment DSCN3390.jpg


View attachment DSCN3392.jpg


View attachment DSCN3395.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Very nice bro.  I need to check the (auto) I have going. Thanks 4 reminding me 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is an update of my Auto for the contest.
> 
> *WARNING* ~She is Topless~
> View attachment 213778
> 
> 
> View attachment 213779
> 
> 
> View attachment 213780
> 
> 
> View attachment 213781


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Very nice bro.  I need to check the (auto) I have going. Thanks 4 reminding me


Thanks!!

Wait, you forgot you had an auto going? :laugh: 

bad dank, bad... haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Like I said, I dont see anywhere in any form that we tried to copy from DNA. Our name is DNS because Im Dank, and my business partner is Stew. Im the boss is to why the crown is on the D.
> 
> Design still work in progress.


Hey, what program are you using to color that in and such? Is it PSP?


----------



## AllDayToker

So I'm loving theses dirty martinis... 

Hey Dank, those two PurpMonkeys that germ'd so fast popped soil today.  They are in just straight peat moss.  The four others I germ'd had 1in taps on them in the paper towels so I just put them in some random potting soil I had.  It's kind of muddy and heavy but I'm hoping the seedlings will still be good in that for a week.  Damn they are fast.

Will be planting the KASIs tomorrow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

AllDayToker said:


> So I'm loving theses dirty martinis...
> 
> Hey Dank, those two PurpMonkeys that germ'd so fast popped soil today.  They are in just straight peat moss.  The four others I germ'd had 1in taps on them in the paper towels so I just put them in some random potting soil I had.  It's kind of muddy and heavy but I'm hoping the seedlings will still be good in that for a week.  Damn they are fast.
> 
> Will be planting the KASIs tomorrow.


I wouldn't recommend planting them in really damp soil.. They will suffocate. JMO. 

If it were me, I'd pick up a handful of that really muddy soil, wring out the excess and replant. once again, just my opinion.


----------



## AllDayToker

SirGreenThumb said:


> I wouldn't recommend planting them in really damp soil.. They will suffocate. JMO.
> 
> If it were me, I'd pick up a handful of that really muddy soil, wring out the excess and replant. once again, just my opinion.



Thanks for the suggestion.  Maybe I'll try it on two and leave the two and see if there is a difference with this soil.

I don't plan on using it for long, just was using what I had on hand today.  I think it's just heavy on the clay side.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  Maybe I'll try it on two and leave the two and see if there is a difference with this soil.
> 
> I don't plan on using it for long, just was using what I had on hand today.  I think it's just heavy on the clay side.


No problem.. 
I've had bad experiences with peat moss cubes that I didn't wring out the excess water.. Just stating what I've been through and wouldn't want someone else to ruin their seed if not needed.. If you are wanting to test out a method, use a bagseed.. If you are disregard what I said cause I didn't read that part. :laugh: 

I'm using a really moist peat cube to try and root the top of my auto that I just topped. haha.. I don't know if it will work, but we shall see. So far I'm 100/100 cloning, but I've never used peat moss to do it.. So yea.


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Like I said, I dont see anywhere in any form that we tried to copy from DNA. Our name is DNS because Im Dank, and my business partner is Stew. Im the boss is to why the crown is on the D.
> 
> Design still work in progress.



[emoji106]
I agree. I even borrowed some eyeglasses from someone and still don't see it.


----------



## AllDayToker

SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem..
> I've had bad experiences with peat moss cubes that I didn't wring out the excess water.. Just stating what I've been through and wouldn't want someone else to ruin their seed if not needed.. If you are wanting to test out a method, use a bagseed.. If you are disregard what I said cause I didn't read that part. :laugh:
> 
> I'm using a really moist peat cube to try and root the top of my auto that I just topped. haha.. I don't know if it will work, but we shall see. So far I'm 100/100 cloning, but I've never used peat moss to do it.. So yea.



Well the two in straight peat moss are doing great, it's the potting soil that seems heavy and muddy that I'm like 10% concerned about, but it should be fine.

That stuff I wouldn't just be able to ring out, it would basically like melt haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Whaaaa  :laugh:
No rooting hormones here!


View attachment clone.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker

Aloe Vera juice makes a great natural rooting hormone if you have a plant around your house.  I know I also have one around for burns lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

AllDayToker said:


> Aloe Vera juice makes a great natural rooting hormone if you have a plant around your house.  I know I also have one around for burns lol


Yea, I've never used any sort of hormone for cloning. I don't see the point.. Just make a couple small slices in the bottom of the stalk plant it in a moist medium (prefer rockwool) set in humidity dome with air holes, foliar feed and keep spraying the domes inside top when dry and usually within 4-6 days, ROOTS!. 

Always worked for me.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

And we you bro. Hell you guys got me through my Mothers passing. That is something that cant be expressed enough. Thank you. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> No hard feelings here. I love you all.. :yay:


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> And we you bro. Hell you guys got me through my Mothers passing. That is something that cant be expressed enough. Thank you.


That's what being a family is all about bro. You're welcome.


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Sounds great bro. Glad to have you on board.  Looking forward to seeing your work. Thanks 4 joining in.



She gave me roots, I'll give her soil. asking for opinions.... Solo cup, 5g bag, or 7g pot?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

nice & sticky. haha  OH to answer your ? bro, naw I didnt 4 get I had an (auto) going. lol I just have so many is the thing that's germinating, and or in seedling stage its crazy. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Whaaaa  :laugh:
> No rooting hormones here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 213783


----------



## DnSgenetics1

It sure does. Willow tree water does great to 


AllDayToker said:


> Aloe Vera juice makes a great natural rooting hormone if you have a plant around your house.  I know I also have one around for burns lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

YUP  cant wait until we can have a fishing trip. Thats going to be fun. I love me some fishing. haha 





SirGreenThumb said:


> That's what being a family is all about bro. You're welcome.


----------



## SlimTim

multifarious said:


> It is only in "your" opinion and "your" followers that Hal is wrong.
> It is my opinion and also that of other long standing members that Hal is correct.



Its my opinion that you should have kept your opinion to yourself since we are trying to be drama free but yet you bring more.
I think the rest of us in my opinion are moving on to other matters at hand.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> nice & sticky. haha  OH to answer your ? bro, naw I didnt 4 get I had an (auto) going. lol I just have so many is the thing that's germinating, and or in seedling stage its crazy.


hahaha.. Hope you got everything labeled. 


DnSgenetics1 said:


> YUP  cant wait until we can have a fishing trip. Thats going to be fun. I love me some fishing. haha


Hell yea, same here.. 
What kind of setup you use.. I love using a baitcaster even though it is very testy.. hahah see what I did there.. :laugh:


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> Its my opinion that you should have kept your opinion to yourself since we are trying to be drama free but yet you bring more.
> I think the rest of us in my opinion are moving on to other matters at hand.


Indeed.
I thought it was over.. I mean, I started posting my stupid looking auto clone and such..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Which strain is this bro? The K.A.S.I. ? 





SlimTim said:


> She gave me roots, I'll give her soil. asking for opinions.... Solo cup, 5g bag, or 7g pot?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

See.
How can anyone be mad at this dude.. He is willing to forgive and forget and yet it still keeps going.. Lets all move on and talk cannabis and other stuff..


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Which strain is this bro? The K.A.S.I. ?



Its the WWxBB I mentioned earlier in the thread. If I can change my mind on what plant I use for the 3oz I got the K.A.S.I. today I can start popping seeds.


----------



## Locked

SirGreenThumb said:


> See.
> How can anyone be mad at this dude.. He is willing to forgive and forget and yet it still keeps going.. Lets all move on and talk cannabis and other stuff..



:yeahthat:

Your thread is cleaned up. Everyone pack a bowl of your favorite Smoke and chill...:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

haha  I seem to have that issue to bro. (cant stop popping beans). 


SlimTim said:


> Its the WWxBB I mentioned earlier in the thread. If I can change my mind on what plant I use for the 3oz I got the K.A.S.I. today I can start popping seeds.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks & no hard feelings. Lets all toke on this ok.. 


Hamster Lewis said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> Your thread is cleaned up. Everyone pack a bowl of your favorite Smoke and chill...:vap-Bong_smoker:



View attachment PIC_1273.jpg


----------



## SlimTim

Hamster Lewis said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> Your thread is cleaned up. Everyone pack a bowl of your favorite Smoke and chill...:vap-Bong_smoker:



Tokin tokin tokin, get these folks a tokin.
Ahhhh so refreshing[emoji2]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

thanks your opinion is noted.  I love you 2 bro. 


multifarious said:


> Your arrogance astounds me.
> You have been as delicate as an elephant since joining a "new" forum


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> See.
> How can anyone be mad at this dude.. He is willing to forgive and forget and yet it still keeps going.. Lets all move on and talk cannabis and other stuff..



maybe I'm biased bcuz I've know him so long but he is one of a kind and brilliant and smart as hell when it comes to growing anything, not just green. That said, he is more of a peacekeeper than a hellraiser 

I love talking about cannabis and other stuff


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> Indeed.
> I thought it was over.. I mean, I started posting my stupid looking auto clone and such..



I think I might have to try that auto clone with one or two of the autos I started.


----------



## AllDayToker

Why did I get negative rep for no reason?  Telling me to go to another forum?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> maybe I'm biased bcuz I've know him so long but he is one of a kind and brilliant and smart as hell when it comes to growing anything, not just green. That said, he is more of a peacekeeper than a hellraiser
> 
> I love talking about cannabis and other stuff


I think we all may be a little biased when it comes to dank. I mean we all did in fact follow him over here because he is such a good person. One of the best I've ever met on that other site. 

Someone can only take so much though, ya know?

Its all good, issue solved, (hopefully) and now we can continue talking about what we love, cannabis..

Well, if dank would answer my question about fishing, we could talk about that too.


----------



## AllDayToker

All I did was stick up for a friend as did you senior members on this forum, I don't know why I deserve trying to kick me out...


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> I think I might have to try that auto clone with one or two of the autos I started.


Well, I'll sure let you know if it works. Then you can be sure to get an auto clone.. I could actually use it to produce my cross seeds if it works.


AllDayToker said:


> Why did I get negative rep for no reason?  Telling me to go to another forum?


Oh damn, I'm sorry that happen. It happen to troll also.. Hmmm, not to me yet.. (yet)


----------



## AllDayToker

I wasn't trolling, I've been a happy new member here and it just seemed like everyone here was teaming on one side when us buddies of Danks are siding with him, and then we are the ones you get penalties because we lack power on the forum.

I'm sorry I cannot start my own forum.  I never said anything about the forum so I don't know why this is happening to me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

AllDayToker said:


> I wasn't trolling, I've been a happy new member here and it just seemed like everyone here was teaming on one side when us buddies of Danks are siding with him, and then we are the ones you get penalties because we lack power on the forum.
> 
> I'm sorry I cannot start my own forum.  I never said anything about the forum so I don't know why this is happening to me.


It is as simple as if someone has a mess load of rep and down reps you especially since you are new and haven't had a chance to get that much its gonna put you in the red. I already know who did it. and I'm sorry dude, I know you didn't deserve that.

I also cannot rep you at the moment, otherwise I would.


----------



## SlimTim

AllDayToker said:


> Why did I get negative rep for no reason?  Telling me to go to another forum?



Looks like I got it too. Someone must have got their feelings hurt reading my opinion.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> I think we all may be a little biased when it comes to dank. I mean we all did in fact follow him over here because he is such a good person. One of the best I've ever met on that other site.
> 
> Someone can only take so much though, ya know?
> 
> Its all good, issue solved, (hopefully) and now we can continue talking about what we love, cannabis..
> 
> Well, if dank would answer my question about fishing, we could talk about that too.



Oh I know!! that's why he left over there. Why can't people just be peaceful? I mean, that's why we're all here, to enjoy this peace giving plant together right? and what's with all the negative rep I'm seeing on some of my best buddies?? these guys never did nothing to anyone, never had negative rep before the whole time I've known them...NUFF said..lol

Dank loves fishing LOL I'm sure he will sooner or later!! hell, we should all go deep sea fishing together! I know I'm game


----------



## SlimTim

SlimTim said:


> Looks like I got it too. Someone must have got their feelings hurt reading my opinion.



I'll just go smoke this


----------



## roseypeach

AllDayToker said:


> I wasn't trolling, I've been a happy new member here and it just seemed like everyone here was teaming on one side when us buddies of Danks are siding with him, and then we are the ones you get penalties because we lack power on the forum.
> 
> I'm sorry I cannot start my own forum.  I never said anything about the forum so I don't know why this is happening to me.



Me either bro!! you're totally the opposite of troublemaker LOL
how about a toke up?? I got my stash


----------



## MR1

Your still red, I tried.


----------



## SlimTim

roseypeach said:


> Oh I know!! that's why he left over there. Why can't people just be peaceful? I mean, that's why we're all here, to enjoy this peace giving plant together right? and what's with all the negative rep I'm seeing on some of my best buddies?? these guys never did nothing to anyone, never had negative rep before the whole time I've known them...NUFF said..lol
> 
> Dank loves fishing LOL I'm sure he will sooner or later!! hell, we should all go deep sea fishing together! I know I'm game



I'm surrounded by water here and have boat. I'm game for fishing.  [emoji2]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Are you serious? 





AllDayToker said:


> Why did I get negative rep for no reason?  Telling me to go to another forum?


----------



## SlimTim

multifarious said:


> my feelings were not hurt. I simply exercised my right to use the "I disprove" option. If and when you post anything that "I approve" of maybe I'll use the "I approve" button.



Here buddy this is for you!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. why would you disapprove of a Co that is willing to hand you out freebies just to test to see if you like?  just saying  





multifarious said:


> my feelings were not hurt. I simply exercised my right to use the "I disprove" option. If and when you post anything that "I approve" of maybe I'll use the "I approve" button.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Just got our labels finished up. Still have a few to go yet. Received another strain for testing that will be given out as freebies in all orders for this month. Jack Daddy Purple & Purple Dream. Switched over to black seed containers to block out the light to preserve the seeds longer. 

View attachment PIC_1279.jpg


View attachment PIC_1277.jpg


View attachment PIC_1276.JPG


----------



## DnSgenetics1

thats cool 





multifarious said:


> who says I disapprove of your company ?
> 
> personally if your company was to offer me freebies, I'd decline your very nice and generous offer


----------



## SirGreenThumb

I don't see the point in down repping someone, that is childish and petty.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Sorry bro, just allot going on. lol Taking pics, working on coloring our designing/messing around with it, messing with plants,etc lol. I think I have ADT. lol. seriously. Whats up/your ?  





SirGreenThumb said:


> I think we all may be a little biased when it comes to dank. I mean we all did in fact follow him over here because he is such a good person. One of the best I've ever met on that other site.
> 
> Someone can only take so much though, ya know?
> 
> Its all good, issue solved, (hopefully) and now we can continue talking about what we love, cannabis..
> 
> Well, if dank would answer my question about fishing, we could talk about that too.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

seriously? 





multifarious said:


> To what degree do you think that black containers will add to a seeds long term viability ?


----------



## AllDayToker

multifarious said:


> my feelings were not hurt. I simply exercised my right to use the "I disprove" option. If and when you post anything that "I approve" of maybe I'll use the "I approve" button.




 I understand it is right by the books as you can do as you please but common courtesy seems absent.  You're abusing your power and can cover it my legit rules.... 

 You say I didn't have wise words for a newbie to the forum, but you are setting a terrible example for future members or people thinking about joining.  You told to me if I don't like it start a new forum, and there was nothing I said about this forum.


----------



## SlimTim

Your image suits you well!!!!
[emoji90]


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Sorry bro, just allot going on. lol Taking pics, working on coloring our designing/messing around with it, messing with plants,etc lol. I think I have ADT. lol. seriously. Whats up/your ?


 I was just asking what sort of fishing setup you use. Like myself I use a baitcaster, even though it gives me issues from time to time.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/seeds/storing-seeds.htm well, it states they keep longer if stored in a cold/dark place. The black tubes block out any light penetration. Also keeps the seeds somewhat air tight. There stored in a sealed container & in a fridge along with cuts/clone of females & males. 





multifarious said:


> To what degree do you think that black containers will add to a seeds long term viability ?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

OH! Yeah I use a bait-caster myself to bro. Sometimes I use my Rhino closed faced though. I use artificial bait sometimes (depends on what im going 4). Have you ever heard of helgermites?  





SirGreenThumb said:


> I was just asking what sort of fishing setup you use. Like myself I use a baitcaster, even though it gives me issues from time to time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

multifarious said:


> the rep system is there to allow members to show there approval or disapproval over any posting made. I fail to see how "disapproving" a post could be seen as being childish.


You don't huh.. 
Alright, how many people have down repped you from the people that are friends with dank?

Are there even any that have? 
Probably not, cause most of us won't act that way simply because we left the other forum for stuff like that. There is no need in being rude to someone when you disagree.. There are a few non childish options.

1. you can respectfully disagree.
2. you can simply not respond if the only way you know how to is to talk down to people.(this one was extended because I know you would say, that is why we are here, blah blah) 

We are not here to be talked down to. We are here as a place to talk about cannabis, amongst other things. At no time would you ever see any of us be rude to you or anyone else just because.. We will in fact take up for ourselves when needlessly attacked. If you cannot see what you are doing is wrong, then I would suggest you take a step back and get some perspective. 

Just be nice to people, is that really that difficult?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

We also have the clear ones. lol 





multifarious said:


> Of course its a serious question.
> I'm more than fully aware that long term storage of seed is best done out of direct sunlight. Personally whenever I have received seeds I have always kept them in the dark. In my circumstance it would make no difference if the seeds came in a translucent container or not. Also on a marketing point, I'd have thought it might be better for potential customers to be able to able to at least visually inspect the seeds without having to open a packet first. Just saying.


----------



## AllDayToker

Hey Dank, remember my PM I sent you yesterday?  I'm sorry I totally went against my word.

I'm taking that into stride now, I hope you can find the same.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

and thats your method.  that is ours. Got any ladies to show? strain names? What nutrients do you use? You know. lol  





multifarious said:


> My long storage seeds are indeed inside my refrigerator, whether in a translucent or dark container Im pretty certain the inside of my fridge is dark, when the doors closed


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I certainly havent. Although I look 4 mine to be like that. lol I dont know why I rubbed so many wrong here. Its all good though. Just trying to share the love if you know what I mean. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> You don't huh..
> Alright, how many people have down repped you from the people that are friends with dank?
> 
> Are there even any that have?
> Probably not, cause most of us won't act that way simply because we left the other forum for stuff like that. There is no need in being rude to someone when you disagree.. There are a few non childish options.
> 
> 1. you can respectfully disagree.
> 2. you can simply not respond if the only way you know how to is to talk down to people.(this one was extended because I know you would say, that is why we are here, blah blah)
> 
> We are not here to be talked down to. We are here as a place to talk about cannabis, amongst other things. At no time would you ever see any of us be rude to you or anyone else just because.. We will in fact take up for ourselves when needlessly attacked. If you cannot see what you are doing is wrong, then I would suggest you take a step back and get some perspective.
> 
> Just be nice to people, is that really that difficult?


----------



## AllDayToker

And thanks to you who are trying to rep me to get me back in green.  I know you all actually understand, no impulsive decisions.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Im trying bro.  its a rough world I tell ya. 





AllDayToker said:


> Hey Dank, remember my PM I sent you yesterday?  I'm sorry I totally went against my word.
> 
> I'm taking that into stride now, I hope you can find the same.


----------



## AllDayToker

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Im trying bro.  its a rough world I tell ya.



Right there with ya, but it just clicked for me.  Make it click Dank, repeat the words! haha :rofl:


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> OH! Yeah I use a bait-caster myself to bro. Sometimes I use my Rhino closed faced though. I use artificial bait sometimes (depends on what im going 4). Have you ever heard of helgermites?


Cool, I love that thing.. I can cast so far with it.. Just unwinds every now and then if I forget to adjust the break.. :laugh:

No, I have no heard of that?


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> You don't huh..
> Alright, how many people have down repped you from the people that are friends with dank?
> 
> Are there even any that have?
> Probably not, cause most of us won't act that way simply because we left the other forum for stuff like that. There is no need in being rude to someone when you disagree.. There are a few non childish options.
> 
> 1. you can respectfully disagree.
> 2. you can simply not respond if the only way you know how to is to talk down to people.(this one was extended because I know you would say, that is why we are here, blah blah)
> 
> We are not here to be talked down to. We are here as a place to talk about cannabis, amongst other things. At no time would you ever see any of us be rude to you or anyone else just because.. We will in fact take up for ourselves when needlessly attacked. If you cannot see what you are doing is wrong, then I would suggest you take a step back and get some perspective.
> 
> Just be nice to people, is that really that difficult?



I'm with you on that all the way. I posted an opinion to an opinion and I'm the bad guy. I know damn well I didn't say any thing wrong.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I hear ya. 


AllDayToker said:


> Right there with ya, but it just clicked for me.  Make it click Dank, repeat the words! haha :rofl:


----------



## SlimTim

multifarious said:


> at present just the one



So I'm a singled out victim of your continued drama to this forum?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. this thing? I sure know the fish love um. haha http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pic+of+helgarmite&id=F2EF5BFA4A7BAF364CEFB0DE288A861F235CE2FA&FORM=IQFRBA#view=detail&id=F2EF5BFA4A7BAF364CEFB0DE288A861F235CE2FA&selectedIndex=0


SirGreenThumb said:


> Cool, I love that thing.. I can cast so far with it.. Just unwinds every now and then if I forget to adjust the break.. :laugh:
> 
> No, I have no heard of that?



View attachment hell.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

well I just + repped you bro.  hope it helps. haha 





SlimTim said:


> So I'm a singled out victim of your continued drama to this forum?


----------



## roseypeach

SlimTim said:


> I'm surrounded by water here and have boat. I'm game for fishing.  [emoji2]



Wooo surrounded??? sounds like a plan!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Cool. Like I said each to their own. 





multifarious said:


> My long storage seeds are indeed inside my refrigerator, whether in a translucent or dark container I fail to see how the container colour would make any difference to the length of time a seed stayed viable.
> I also like to keep my stasis cuttings in my refrigerator.
> I'm pretty certain the inside of my fridge is dark, when the doors closed, but the light always comes on when I have the door open, so I'm not certain?


----------



## AllDayToker

SlimTim said:


> So I'm a singled out victim of your continued drama to this forum?



Defiantly not singled out...


----------



## DnSgenetics1

No doubt. 


AllDayToker said:


> Defiantly not singled out...


----------



## SlimTim

roseypeach said:


> Wooo surrounded??? sounds like a plan!



I'm in Michigan surrounded by the great lakes. [emoji2]


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> well I just + repped you bro.  hope it helps. haha



and I just repped you 
you are cracking me up right now LOL


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> well I just + repped you bro.  hope it helps. haha



Thanks bro [emoji106]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213801&stc=1&d=1400211616 

View attachment PIC_1272.jpg


View attachment PIC_1273.jpg


View attachment peace.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

SlimTim said:


> I'm in Michigan surrounded by the great lakes. [emoji2]



Had a feeling..my son drove a big rig up that way and told me about them. Said it was beautiful up there


----------



## DnSgenetics1

NP bro. haha I like it here. lol might just have to stay.  





SlimTim said:


> Thanks bro [emoji106]


----------



## AllDayToker

DnSgenetics1 said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213801&stc=1&d=1400211616



What bud is this Dank?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

http://youtu.be/75ifn39Y8V0 lol j/k buddy. I love that movie. haha 





roseypeach said:


> and I just repped you
> you are cracking me up right now LOL


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213801&stc=1&d=1400211616



*"LIKE"
*:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. lmao. thats that peace dope bro. You mean you havent heard of it? lol 





AllDayToker said:


> What bud is this Dank?


----------



## SlimTim

AllDayToker said:


> Defiantly not singled out...



That was my response to that







multifarious said:


> at present just the one


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Its the Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno)


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Naw bro your just stoned  j/k with you 





multifarious said:


> Please explain, I'm not following you, I must be a little slow tonight


----------



## AllDayToker

SlimTim said:


> That was my response to that



Yeah idk.  I pm'd RoseBud, hopefully all can be resolved.  Would love to contribute and learn from this forum, and take a hold like I did RIU.  Just a really rough start.


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> http://youtu.be/75ifn39Y8V0 lol j/k buddy. I love that movie. haha



Lmao!! I know  Pesci is fucken awesome, loved him in MCV..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol. this thing? I sure know the fish love um. haha http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...BAF364CEFB0DE288A861F235CE2FA&selectedIndex=0


That thing is crazy looking.


----------



## Rosebud

Rosey, No swearing on MP.....can you do that please?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Boy your not kidding. I could understand if we was going around causing problems, and or spamming folks. But where not. Trying to conduct a 3 ounce grow here. I was hoping everyone could get along & show pics of their ladies, and talk about each others grow. You know **** like that. Not all this fighting n stuff. Come on guys, where suppose to be laid back stoners. lol 





AllDayToker said:


> Yeah idk.  I pm'd RoseBud, hopefully all can be resolved.  Would love to contribute and learn from this forum, and take a hold like I did RIU.  Just a really rough start.


----------



## roseypeach

SlimTim said:


> That was my response to that





AllDayToker said:


> Yeah idk.  I pm'd RoseBud, hopefully all can be resolved.  Would love to contribute and learn from this forum, and take a hold like I did RIU.  Just a really rough start.



Well for both of you's guys..I took a stand on both your behalfs and Dank's  anybody knows me from RIU knows I really try hard to play devils advocate. This time I had to show my teeth


----------



## DnSgenetics1

haha.. hell yeah they are. and they will bite the hell out of you to. I try and roll um up to place on the hook. sometimes it doesn't work all that well. lol Old Pops had 1 bite right through his pinky digit. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> That thing is crazy looking.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is an update of my Auto for the contest.
> 
> *WARNING* ~She is Topless~
> View attachment 213778
> 
> 
> View attachment 213779
> 
> 
> View attachment 213780
> 
> 
> View attachment 213781



lol just do me a favor and dont torture the afghans im sending you like that  
some like being cut  i call em EMO strains  
but these akr's in general like to be bent in half   you know treat em like your girl bend em in half till you hear a snap and spead em :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Can you guys follow the no swearing rule please? You need to consider that you are in someones home. There are people from all over the world here. Is that the way you talk in your homes? Not here. Please follow the rules.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

People tend to do that at times. Considering all you have going on with your Mother. I understand 100%. I would feel the exact same way. Where all good  ok. 





roseypeach said:


> Well for both of you's guys..I took a stand on both your behalfs and Dank's  anybody knows me from RIU knows I really try hard to play devils advocate. This time I had to show my teeth


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> haha.. hell yeah they are. and they will bite the hell out of you to. I try and roll um up to place on the hook. sometimes it doesn't work all that well. lol Old Pops had 1 bite right through his pinky digit.



Youch!!! them things are so wicked looking. They are all in the woods out here, I just let them be!! Haha


----------



## DnSgenetics1

doesnt it bleep it out? Sorry thats just how I express myself. Sorry if that offends you. No harm intended. geez. I was hoping this new site here was goin be my new home. Honestly, yes. If its just me and my wife here. I may slip and say a word here or there. I dont go around dropping F bombs around my children though. As Im sure Rosey Peach doesnt either.  





Rosebud said:


> Can you guys follow the no swearing rule please? You need to consider that you are in someones home. There are people from all over the world here. Is that the way you talk in your homes? Not here. Please follow the rules.


----------



## SlimTim

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah idk.  I pm'd RoseBud, hopefully all can be resolved.  Would love to contribute and learn from this forum, and take a hold like I did RIU.  Just a really rough start.



I would sure hate to loose a bunch of new friends to share experience with over some b.s.


----------



## Rosebud

No swearing is one of the rules of our site, have you read the rules? You may talk like that and I may talk like that in our own homes but not here... IT is a rule.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

multifarious said:


> My long storage seeds are indeed inside my refrigerator, whether in a translucent or dark container I fail to see how the container colour would make any difference to the length of time a seed stayed viable.
> I also like to keep my stasis cuttings in my refrigerator.
> I'm pretty certain the inside of my fridge is dark, when the doors closed, but the light always comes on when I have the door open, so I'm not certain?


ohh those are clones   i thought you were making a salad   im jk  
whats up bro


whats up with that as long as they dont freeze they just stop growing ?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I go fishing with um.  haha 





roseypeach said:


> Youch!!! them things are so wicked looking. They are all in the woods out here, I just let them be!! Haha


----------



## roseypeach

Rosebud said:


> Can you guys follow the no swearing rule please? You need to consider that you are in someones home. There are people from all over the world here. Is that the way you talk in your homes? Not here. Please follow the rules.



absolutely...old habits die hard I'm afraid. I most definitely understand and will do my best to tame my potty mouth


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you rosey.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

TrollMaster5000 said:


> lol just do me a favor and dont torture the afghans im sending you like that
> some like being cut  i call em EMO strains
> but these akr's in general like to be bent in half   you know treat em like your girl bend em in half till you hear a snap and spead em :rofl:


Aww, that is wrong.. My lady loves it when I take her top off.


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> doesnt it bleep it out? Sorry thats just how I express myself. Sorry if that offends you. No harm intended. geez. I was hoping this new site here was goin be my new home. Honestly, yes. If its just me and my wife here. I may slip and say a word here or there. I dont go around dropping F bombs around my children though. As Im sure Rosey Peach doesnt either.



No, well my kids are grown but I don't around my grandkids 
As I said, I will reel it in, I do tend to get passionate about something and it just flies out sometimes  I have been trying to do better over here though, since I noticed the bleeper.


----------



## roseypeach

Rosebud said:


> Thank you rosey.



No problem Rosie 
thanks for being nice about it


----------



## AllDayToker

Alright everyone.  I am choosing to be the voice of reason.

This thread has gotten off track and should commence as it started in the beginning.  Everyone trying to push 3oz or more off a plant.  No matter the size of pot or the length of veg.  It's to have fun.

Dank, we need to get a list together of official entries.  Usernames and strain names.  Individuals should provide information on what they are doing, from soil and ferts to pot size, indoor outdoor, ect.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

multifarious said:


> Being as blunt as I always am, whether with newbies or long term members, no. No they are not clones, they are cuttings.



are they going to be clones ?  im really not trolling  im actually 100% intrested in this


----------



## DnSgenetics1

same difference. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutting_(plant) 



multifarious said:


> Being as blunt as I always am, whether with newbies or long term members, no. No they are not clones, they are cuttings.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Boy your not kidding. I was trying to get it back online. lol Pics of strains anyone?  Sounds like a plan bro. I would hope more would join in. I wouldnt understand why they wouldnt want to take pics of their ladies & show them ladies off. And talk about um. Like you said previously, maybe we might learn something. I am a firm believer in an old dog can learn new tricks. 


AllDayToker said:


> Alright everyone.  I am choosing to be the voice of reason.
> 
> This thread has gotten off track and should commence as it started in the beginning.  Everyone trying to push 3oz or more off a plant.  No matter the size of pot or the length of veg.  It's to have fun.
> 
> Dank, we need to get a list together of official entries.  Usernames and strain names.  Individuals should provide information on what they are doing, from soil and ferts to pot size, indoor outdoor, ect.


----------



## roseypeach

This Peach has no plants so I don't belong here LOL
you guys have fun


----------



## DnSgenetics1

nice method. I have a high germ rate with seedlings, also a higher female to male ratio. I have I would say above average success rate when it comes to clones. I just dont like bragging. Know what I mean? I just like taking pics of my ladies. As Im sure each and everyone of us do. 


multifarious said:


> I have an extremely high success rate with stasis cuttings up to 3wks in the fridge as pictured, certainly over 95%. I personally see this rate begin to decline from wk3 but have still been able to root cuts that I've had in stasis for up to 6wks. Most people that I know who practice Stasis cuts predominately just leave cuts in a jar of h2o. I prefer to strike them in rockwool cubes just as I would when taking "ordinary" cuts.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutting_(plant)


multifarious said:


> how so ?
> 
> please, enlighten me


----------



## TrollMaster5000

i have a few plants going but may very well 
chop them down to ease in the moving process 
so im gonna follow rosie and blow up another thread 



i might transfer  my " noobs guide to getting down with auto's " over here or just make a new one 


BTW
hoody hoo


----------



## DnSgenetics1

damn bro. I just checked my auto RQ Cheese & she still hadnt popped yet  Hopefully she is just a late bloomer. lol 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> i have a few plants going but may very well
> chop them down to ease in the moving process
> so im gonna follow rosie and blow up another thread
> 
> 
> 
> i might transfer  my " noobs guide to getting down with auto's " over here or just make a new one
> 
> 
> BTW
> hoody hoo


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> nice method. I have a high germ rate with seedlings, also a higher female to male ratio. I have I would say above average success rate when it comes to clones. I just dont like bragging. Know what I mean? I just like taking pics of my ladies. As Im sure each and everyone of us do.


im interested in this seeing how my haze is soo hard to clone   at least for me it is  
ive been able to take cuts in flower ( 3 weeks in or so ) at like a 1 out of 5 making it ratio  
but have had almost 0 make it in veg  well 0 that grew more then just 1 root


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> damn bro. I just checked my auto RQ Cheese & she still hadnt popped yet  Hopefully she is just a late bloomer. lol


the RQ's take a bit if i member right


----------



## AllDayToker

Voice of reason! Entries right now!


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> This Peach has no plants so I don't belong here LOL
> you guys have fun





TrollMaster5000 said:


> i have a few plants going but may very well
> chop them down to ease in the moving process
> so im gonna follow rosie and blow up another thread
> 
> 
> 
> i might transfer  my " noobs guide to getting down with auto's " over here or just make a new one
> 
> 
> BTW
> hoody hoo


Both of you can come to my journal.. Well, not rosey she's like the only one that comes to talk to me these days.. 

No body knows, the trouble I've seen.. No body knows my sorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker

multifarious said:


> omg you!? you!? "don't like bragging" ???????????? pmsl No. No I do not know what you mean.
> 
> I took trolls question seriously and I answered it seriously
> 
> By pointing out the success rate I was just hoping to maybe inspire others who had not heard of stasis cuttings or thought "magic" may have to be employed to be successful in producing viable clones from stasis cuttings the inspiration to perhaps try this method.



Hey man can you just leave it be?  If you don't respond this is no argument.


----------



## AllDayToker

multifarious said:


> I will not tolerate a newbie here implying that I'm a bragger



Check that tolerance and see how low it is letting someone you don't know get to you.

I'm trying to learn to be the bigger man.  Lets all try.


----------



## TrollMaster5000

multifarious said:


> I will not tolerate a newbie here implying that I'm a bragger



back to the stasis topic   you have a thread that goes into detail on this or would i be better off using google ?


----------



## AllDayToker

Well now that we are done we can get on topic of the thread.

Entries!!! 

What's your list looking like Dank?


----------



## roseypeach

multifarious said:


> I will not tolerate a newbie here implying that I'm a bragger



just because someone is confident in their growing abilities shouldn't turn them into a giant target for folks who like to spar..just saying..


----------



## roseypeach

I's gone!!! 
be on SGT's thread for a while


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> just because someone is confident in their growing abilities shouldn't turn them into a giant target for folks who like to spar..just saying..


I'll brag all day long about my grow.. I'm proud of what I accomplish, if someone ain't, eh.. 
:guitar:


----------



## SlimTim

I'll stick with what I started for this 3oz. I have a WWxBB clone in my ez cloner with a slight bit of Emily's solution in it. She is showing roots so will be putting her in ffof soon. Just debating in solo cup or 5g-7g permanant home. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400206177354.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400206192924.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

A cutting is a clone that hasn't rooted yet. 
:holysheep:


----------



## AllDayToker

Everyone stop what they are doing and watch this video and smoke a bowl.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU

Come back and talk about it. 

That bitches crazy tits right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> I'll stick with what I started for this 3oz. I have a WWxBB clone in my ez cloner with a slight bit of Emily's solution in it. She is showing roots so will be putting her in ffof soon. Just debating in solo cup or 5g-7g permanant home.


how did you jump from a solo cup to 5 gallons or 7 gallons? that is a big difference. :laugh: 

Cant go wrong with 5.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

AllDayToker said:


> Everyone stop what they are doing and watch this video and smoke a bowl.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU
> 
> Come back and talk about it.
> 
> That bitches crazy tits right?


Ahahaha... That was hilarious.


----------



## AllDayToker

multifarious said:


> I'm just saying
> 
> maybe a slightly softer and slower approach would bring him less attention ? idk ?
> 
> he's for sure not the only person here who's confident in their growing abilities its just most of them don't stand in the parapets and shout about it



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU :headbang2:


----------



## AllDayToker

multifarious said:


> again:
> 
> if you took the time to get to know people here at Mp, rightly or wrongly, established members here generally refer to clippings with roots as clones , while calling a clipping without roots a cutting



Have you watched this video yet? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU


----------



## NorCalHal

Well....I gotta say your crew is loyal, and I respect that.

I hate pm's. I get tons all the time and never respond. Don't take it so personal. 

I made an honest comment bro. If you and your crew thinks the logo and name is unique, no worries. When I first saw it, the first thing I thought was it sure looks like something else I have seen. I had to speak my mind, as I always have and always will. 
Guess I am crazy, I do smoke a lot of dank.

So, don't hate on Multi, as he has my back, as we are both long time members here and have personally met.
If you cats are cool, time will tell. Believe I hope for the best. 

So, if you all can chill, I can too.  I don't post much anymore, do a lot of reading. The MP crew answers all the questions here pretty quickly and accurately, so I don't bring much to the table. So I enjoy reading the new threads you guys have started. A fresh perspective is always welcomed. You can NEVER know enough.


----------



## roseypeach

NorCalHal said:


> Well....I gotta say your crew is loyal, and I respect that.
> 
> I hate pm's. I get tons all the time and never respond. Don't take it so personal.
> 
> I made an honest comment bro. If you and your crew thinks the logo and name is unique, no worries. When I first saw it, the first thing I thought was it sure looks like something else I have seen. I had to speak my mind, as I always have and always will.
> Guess I am crazy, I do smoke a lot of dank.
> 
> So, don't hate on Multi, as he has my back, as we are both long time members here and have personally met.
> If you cats are cool, time will tell. Believe I hope for the best.
> 
> So, if you all can chill, I can too.  I don't post much anymore, do a lot of reading. The MP crew answers all the questions here pretty quickly and accurately, so I don't bring much to the table. So I enjoy reading the new threads you guys have started. A fresh perspective is always welcomed. You can NEVER know enough.



I just want to say thanks for being a gentleman and saying all that! we can all get off on the wrong foot from time to time..what matters is that we all remember we're here for the love of the same peace loving plant  believe it or not, we are a very peaceful group.

and we are very loyal! to both old AND new friends alike. :cool2:


----------



## AllDayToker

NorCalHal said:


> Well....I gotta say your crew is loyal, and I respect that.
> 
> I hate pm's. I get tons all the time and never respond. Don't take it so personal.
> 
> I made an honest comment bro. If you and your crew thinks the logo and name is unique, no worries. When I first saw it, the first thing I thought was it sure looks like something else I have seen. I had to speak my mind, as I always have and always will.
> Guess I am crazy, I do smoke a lot of dank.
> 
> So, don't hate on Multi, as he has my back, as we are both long time members here and have personally met.
> If you cats are cool, time will tell. Believe I hope for the best.
> 
> So, if you all can chill, I can too.  I don't post much anymore, do a lot of reading. The MP crew answers all the questions here pretty quickly and accurately, so I don't bring much to the table. So I enjoy reading the new threads you guys have started. A fresh perspective is always welcomed. You can NEVER know enough.




Sorry I'm too stoned and drinking too much to make a worthy response lol.

But anyways...  I'm glad we can all be on the same page.  I feel we have a lot more to offer to each other.  Like my Pop's always said, "Stoners are calm, that's why we never fight, we always agree on something because we always say **** it for the better cause."

You guys/gals might be from his same time but I am not and you guys lived a better life then we are now I'm tell ya.


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> how did you jump from a solo cup to 5 gallons or 7 gallons? that is a big difference. :laugh:
> 
> Cant go wrong with 5.



Yes I've decided I don't want to transplant so I'll run her straight to the 5g bag.


----------



## roseypeach

multifarious said:


> I'm just saying
> 
> maybe a slightly softer and slower approach would bring him less attention ? idk ?
> 
> he's for sure not the only person here who's confident in their growing abilities its just most of them don't stand in the parapets and shout about it



Once you get to know him you'll see he is a very nice guy! and he's just super proud because last year he dreamt of where he'd be now and he got himself there. He doesn't have to toot his own horn because we all do it happily for him as we've been watching him and learning from him for a long time.

Trust me, If you'd put in the same hard work on your dream and made it a reality, wouldn't you want to shout it from a rooftop? he never did that before, so for us, we're super proud to see him happy like that. He inspires all of us to do the same


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> Yes I've decided I don't want to transplant so I'll run her straight to the 5g bag.


Good call bro.


----------



## giggy

roseypeach said:


> Once you get to know him you'll see he is a very nice guy! and he's just super proud because last year he dreamt of where he'd be now and he got himself there. He doesn't have to toot his own horn because we all do it happily for him as we've been watching him and learning from him for a long time.
> 
> Trust me, If you'd put in the same hard work on your dream and made it a reality, wouldn't you want to shout it from a rooftop? he never did that before, so for us, we're super proud to see him happy like that. He inspires all of us to do the same



you nailed it rosey, dank is good folk.


----------



## giggy

is stew going to come over here? if he's already here i haven't noticed him yet.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

OK. cool. just making sure it wasn't me. lol I haven't had any issues here recently with any not germing. I went ahead & cracked that one with my fingernail. Hopefully she will bust on out. 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> the RQ's take a bit if i member right


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I talk 2 ya bro.  Im sorry if I may have missed it, but I honestly haven't seen a link you posted here recently. I think I found a few threads you had started. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Both of you can come to my journal.. Well, not rosey she's like the only one that comes to talk to me these days..
> 
> No body knows, the trouble I've seen.. No body knows my sorrow.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

No. I dont like bragging. How would I be bragging kind sir? Your the one telling others your not going to take someone saying your bragging. OK, I feel the same. Don't employ I am, bc Im clearly not. I would like to know what you have against us all honestly? Point blank. If you cant take a joke, then please stop harassing other members in this thread. Dang, I thought this was suppose to be a ZONE of NO drama according the the MODS.. That flew out the window I guess. Im glad & happy 4 you that you have a good germ rate. Good lord. Toke up bro. Maybe you should have pointed out that you was showing others about your method. Before hand. Instead it seems like to me your trying to argue with each & every other member here.  Sure wished we could move on, cause this is getting old really quick. 



multifarious said:


> omg you!? you!? "don't like bragging" ???????????? pmsl No. No I do not know what you mean.
> 
> I took trolls question seriously and I answered it seriously
> 
> By pointing out the success rate I was just hoping to maybe inspire others who had not heard of stasis cuttings or thought "magic" may have to be employed to be successful in producing viable clones from stasis cuttings the inspiration to perhaps try this method.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I have no clue bro. Last I heard he wasnt to impressed of how people treat others here. So I really dont think he will be joining the party. However I have some of his work. Anyone like to see? 


giggy said:


> is stew going to come over here? if he's already here i haven't noticed him yet.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol.   woot woot. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll brag all day long about my grow.. I'm proud of what I accomplish, if someone ain't, eh..
> :guitar:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well, the way I was taught from day 1 15 yrs ago a clone is a cutting and a cutting is a clone. just saying. You have a different way of saying clone/cutting. Not a big deal bro. Its ok.  





multifarious said:


> Don't believe everything you read in wiki
> 
> Certainly within the cannabis communities that I have ever been involved with there is a vast difference between a cutting and a clone, simply put *Roots.* When talking cuttings and clones here at MP most of the experienced growers would describe a cutting as a fresh clipping from a cannabis plant and a clone as a rooted clipping from a cannabis plant.
> 
> please, take it with a pinch of salt but to me the difference is significant


----------



## roseypeach

multifarious said:


> I'm sorry rosey, I don't see it that way at all.
> The guy has been blowing his own trumpet since he arrived here and as yet not one thing he has said or done has impressed me. I've exceeded many of my life dreams but I dont brag about them and I don't brag about my growing skills.
> I do not care who you are, I will not tolerate anyone implying that I'm a bragger.



That's cool and all but if he bugs you so much, why are you still on his thread? This doesn't make sense to me..aren't there plenty of others where you can voice your opinion and not receive this feedback that you do not like? I don't understand the logic in that at all...you can't make other people feel the way you do, so why try? seems the equivalent of banging ones head against a brick wall. I personally don't like brick walls, they hurt my head.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

clone in progress. lol 





SirGreenThumb said:


> A cutting is a clone that hasn't rooted yet.
> :holysheep:


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I talk 2 ya bro.  Im sorry if I may have missed it, but I honestly haven't seen a link you posted here recently. I think I found a few threads you had started.


Its cool. Here is my journal link;
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=879042#post879042


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> clone in progress. lol


A cutting of clone in progress..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

whom me? Im happy about what I do. Whats wrong with that? Aren't you happy/proud of what you do, and or your accomplishments? Im sure you are. So again, no I am not bragging. Nor am I shouting about my abilities. Most here now what I do/ how I grow. How I talk, the walk. haha  I joke around allot to. I like to toke up & talk to my friends. I like taking pictures of my ladies & showing them to my friends. Don't you?   "if you where talking about me".  





multifarious said:


> I'm just saying
> 
> maybe a slightly softer and slower approach would bring him less attention ? idk ?
> 
> he's for sure not the only person here who's confident in their growing abilities its just most of them don't stand in the parapets and shout about it


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> whom me? Im happy about what I do. Whats wrong with that? Aren't you happy/proud of what you do, and or your accomplishments? Im sure you are. So again, no I am not bragging. Nor am I shouting about my abilities. Most here now what I do/ how I grow. How I talk, the walk. haha  I joke around allot to. I like to toke up & talk to my friends. I like taking pictures of my ladies & showing them to my friends. Don't you?   "if you where talking about me".


I say feel free to brag about what ever you want in your own thread(s).


I do.. 

Ima connect three blunts and be high for three days. :banana:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

enough said bro. not once have I bragged. you got me all wrong. I dont know what I did 4 you to act like this, maybe you & other members are good friends, and you guys are just ganging up, think that maybe it? I believe so. Where in the HELL have I bragged? Please do tell me? You yourself was the one postin all your shots up in the 1st few pages when I was merely asking if you would like to join in on the 3 ounce contest. If not then hit the road jack!! Thanks. dont let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya! PEACE!!   





multifarious said:


> Sir
> 
> you are loud and arrogant and YES you do brag
> 
> To which joke are you referring as I must have missed that one. I'm always up for a good joke and laugh.
> Germ rate ? When did you and I start discussing germinating seeds? We've discussed seed storage and container colour.
> 
> Troll asked me about the stasis cuttings and I replied only for you to imply I was bragging. I do not care who you are, how great a grower you are, what type of pollen you chuck. Since arriving here all you have done is blow your own trumpet. You also have a very solid following, which while impressive will not deter me in posing you with questions or taking umbridge when you imply I am bragging.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Derp derp derp squash.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Love you 2 


multifarious said:


> I sure was talking about you



View attachment 1510495_10201852112277435_1738355462_n.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker

Entry names?  Cmom


----------



## SirGreenThumb

multifarious said:


> I'm sorry sgt my post was directed at dank, i forgot attach his quote


Ah ok.. I take it back then.. You started with sir, so I thought you were talking to me..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Buddy, look. If you dont have nothing nice to say then leave please. thanks. Im done talking with you if you cant play nice. 





multifarious said:


> Is that the best you can do ? lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

seems that way to me. You even mentioned one in a few posts back. said you & him would meet up & stuff. Im sure im not the only one picking up on it. 





multifarious said:


> Old time members ganging up ???????
> 
> lol
> 
> From my perspective we have a newbie loud mouth bragger and his followers using "mob tactics"


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Pics that where taken over these past testing weeks. 

View attachment 03acb7e6a36011e3a6d8122fe8cbfe34_5.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 873a4fa687f911e39d590ebfbae2fbbd_5.jpg


View attachment 8e7d98d0a1bd11e3bee31207ee02ddea_5.jpg


View attachment 8fa594ca993311e38aa9121e4b934cb1_5.jpg


View attachment 245c7142892611e3b56312c03b4ac6f5_5.jpg


View attachment 1779fd28a31611e38f8e0e917fe276d3_5.jpg


View attachment 7928fe489b6e11e3b5e50e98919a0b5f_5.jpg


View attachment 889a11bc8a5411e384450eb05695aaf4_5.jpg


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I have no clue bro. Last I heard he wasnt to impressed of how people treat others here. So I really dont think he will be joining the party. However I have some of his work. Anyone like to see?



Would love to check it out. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Pics that where taken over these past testing weeks.



Very nice loving the pics[emoji2]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

thanks 4 playing nice then 





multifarious said:


> Please don't think I'm not playing nice. I have been very restrained with my replies and the long standing members here will know that.



View attachment peace 5.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

multifarious said:


> Old time members ganging up ???????
> 
> lol
> 
> From my perspective we have a newbie loud mouth bragger and his followers using "mob tactics"


While I know he is new here, he isn't new to growing and that is all that should matter. A newbie would be someone coming in talking a whole bunch of nonsense about something they know nothing about. Dank isn't one of those people.. 

Also, we don't mob anyone.. There is a fine line when you want to state an opinion and just being rude. You are being rude to dank and whether or not you see it, we all do.. This isn't our first rodeo and I guarantee that anything you attempt to dish out isn't anything remotely close to what we have already had to deal with and much much worse. 

Go spend some time at RIU and talk the way you do here and see how you get mobbed on.. You haven't seen anything, cause over there you will be called everything but a human. 

Why is it so hard for you just to be nice. Even if he was to brag, it shouldn't matter, its his thread, he can brag about anything he sees fit..

Dank, not saying you are bragging, just saying you have the right to do so without being attacked.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well thanks bro. I really liked your ladies you posted in the other thread. They sure are pretty.  I also seen where yous aid you was working on starting teas? Did I read that correctly? What all you using up in your teas bro? I have a few things and have discussed it ADT a few times. I used all organic mostly. I also use/ a compost box during summer months, and worm beds/ well totes. lol  





SlimTim said:


> Very nice loving the pics[emoji2]


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Love you 2



*"LIKE" :chuck::bolt:
*


----------



## NorCalHal

I'm not ganging up man. There is no conspiracy between Multi and I to flame you.

But you sure got him going.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hmm.. and you wouldn't be with MODS/MEMBERS ganging up on you? Hell yes you would be. And no hot potato here sir. Everyone knows Im easy as all get out to get along with, just don't push me the wrong way. Like anyone, im sure if someone came into your thread, and say the things you've said, not only to me, but to other members as well, you yourself wouldn't like it & became as you said "hot potato". this is SO childish & uncalled for. It maybe the internet, but there's no need in all this, is there? Why may I ask are you SO bugged about me? Seems like I bug you the wrong way or something. geez.  

When I 1st signed up I and everyone else was TOLD bt MODS that MP was a drama "free" place. Ok, can we please keep it that way.. please. Thanks. 




multifarious said:


> You may be a little confused. I think you will find it was hal who mentioned that he and I have met. This was a one time deal 5years ago I wouldn't describe hal and I as friends or even close we are acquaintances but I'm sure we both respect each other and as yet you and your followers have shown very little respect for Mp or its membership. You and your followers may think that you're a hot potato but here sir you have to earn that right, not just jump in at the deep end and start blowing your trumpet.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Its all good bro. Im sure you'll come to find I am not hard to get along with. I just am proud of my work, as Im sure you are to. I honestly dont  where the dude said/see's where Im bragging. Im sure you take pictures of your ladies and post um? Well, I do the same. I cant help my father was a botanist, and ive been growing for a good while. Im just trying to make new friends is all, and share my work, as everyone else does.  





NorCalHal said:


> I'm not ganging up man. There is no conspiracy between Multi and I to flame you.
> 
> But you sure got him going.


----------



## roseypeach

NorCalHal said:


> I'm not ganging up man. There is no conspiracy between Multi and I to flame you.
> 
> But you sure got him going.



he's a lion man..he may be quiet at first, but if you get him going, he will give it right back to ya   I know lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Can't we all just get along.... 

Let's smoke a bowl of cheetoes and get orange together.


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Its all good bro. Im sure you'll come to find I am not hard to get along with. I just am proud of my work, as Im sure you are to. I honestly dont  where the dude said/see's where Im bragging. Im sure you take pictures of your ladies and post um? Well, I do the same. I cant help my father was a botanist, and ive been growing for a good while. Im just trying to make new friends is all, and share my work, as everyone else does.



exactly right..hit the ignore button his name..problem solved. There's no reasoning with someone like that. I just did it myself.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Can't we all just get along....
> 
> Let's smoke a bowl of cheetoes and get orange together.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAwzL8HepqE


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Everyone has a breaking point. You know. Ive seen yours. haha 


roseypeach said:


> he's a lion man..he may be quiet at first, but if you get him going, he will give it right back to ya   I know lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Been singing this now 4 awhile. lol. Trying to change the subject & show ladies n stuff. Ive even asked others to feel free to show in any of my threads.  I love seeing others work. seriously. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Can't we all just get along....
> 
> Let's smoke a bowl of cheetoes and get orange together.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Been singing this now 4 awhile. lol. Trying to change the subject & show ladies n stuff. Ive even asked others to feel free to show in any of my threads.  I love seeing others work. seriously.


Well, feel free to stop by my journal and post pics in there also.. Its all good with me.. I don't have anything recent to post.. Well, that's a lie, I posted some stuff in my journal. Seeds and such. 
:laugh:


----------



## AllDayToker

I'm not taking sides because I didn't read any of that.  But entries


----------



## DnSgenetics1

you know I will.. can you post me a link bro? 

Do you remember this 1 I grew out from riu? Here's her clone rooted 5 days later. I tried out that new tester sample of the mad scientist rooting gel. Stuff works pretty good. 1st pic is clone. 2nd is mom.    





SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, feel free to stop by my journal and post pics in there also.. Its all good with me.. I don't have anything recent to post.. Well, that's a lie, I posted some stuff in my journal. Seeds and such.
> :laugh:



View attachment PIC_1284.jpg


View attachment Revised Power Pie avitar.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Everyone has a breaking point. You know. Ive seen yours. haha



Yep they do!! and you sure have  haha back at ya


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Take sides in what bro? Ive done smoked a joint and forgot about it.  :vap-Bong_smoker:





AllDayToker said:


> I'm not taking sides because I didn't read any of that.  But entries


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> you know I will.. can you post me a link bro?
> 
> Do you remember this 1 I grew out from riu? Here's her clone rooted 5 days later. I tried out that new tester sample of the mad scientist rooting gel. Stuff works pretty good. 1st pic is clone. 2nd is mom.


I don't but it looks great!!

journal link:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67992&page=15

Mine usually take root around the same time without gel, so if I can do that I wont buy any cause I'm cheap. haha


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks bro.  wheres that link @ to your thread? 





SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't but it looks great!!
> 
> journal link:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67992&page=15
> 
> Mine usually take root around the same time without gel, so if I can do that I wont buy any cause I'm cheap. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Thanks bro.  wheres that link @ to your thread?


in the post you quoted. haha

Chinese eyes?


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Take sides in what bro? Ive done smoked a joint and forgot about it.  :vap-Bong_smoker:



righteous :stoned:


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> in the post you quoted. haha
> 
> Chinese eyes?



:giggle::giggle::giggle::yeahthat::rofl:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

got some of our Jack Daddy Purps in today. Also our Purple Dream. I went ahead & started 2 of each myself. Although Stew took cuts the other night of all he had running and harvested them all. 

View attachment PIC_1290.jpg


View attachment PIC_1288.jpg


View attachment PIC_1285.jpg


View attachment PIC_1283.jpg


View attachment PIC_1281.jpg


View attachment PIC_1280.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

sorry bro, Im starting to think I may need glasses. either that or smoke more bud. haha :vap_smiley:





SirGreenThumb said:


> in the post you quoted. haha
> 
> Chinese eyes?


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Well thanks bro. I really liked your ladies you posted in the other thread. They sure are pretty.  I also seen where yous aid you was working on starting teas? Did I read that correctly? What all you using up in your teas bro? I have a few things and have discussed it ADT a few times. I used all organic mostly. I also use/ a compost box during summer months, and worm beds/ well totes. lol



That is the stuff I'm trying to learn about doing. So far all I have is the 4 guano mixes and the home made tote with all the stuff to brew and also drop feed on a timer. 
I've also been reading up on the compost and worm beds. The weather here had been awful, it's even at the freezing mark tonight and even snowing North of me. [emoji24]

I'm lined up on getting some 50 gallon blue water barrels to both collect rain water and also a compost tumbler. 
I've even checked into the worms and their houses lol. They actually sell all that on amzn.
I just need some warm air to stick around here so I can actually work outside.
I took out a 16x28 pool that have me quite an idea also for a greenhouse. 
Oh dang maybe my wife was right, I am obsessed. [emoji16]

these meds lately seem to bring out creativity lol [emoji2]


----------



## SirGreenThumb

You know, I have never actually grown a purple strain.. I've never been able to get a hold of them while they are available.. I've always wanted to grow grandaddy purp, but nope.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> sorry bro, Im starting to think I may need glasses. either that or smoke more bud. haha :vap_smiley:


I think maybe the bud you already smoked made you miss it.. Not once, but twice already.. hahah..

*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67992&page=15
*
*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

I bolded it for you this time.. hahaha


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I look at um as clones. lol. the clones dude posted had roots, therefore they are clones  im stoned bro. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> A cutting of clone in progress..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I was headed that way but got side tracked. I think its all this bud bro.  haha that cant be a good thing. lol. although there is some things in my past I would rather just forget, and or change. I know I try to do my best, and as humans thats all we can do. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I think maybe the bud you already smoked made you miss it.. Not once, but twice already.. hahah..
> 
> *http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67992&page=15
> *
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> I bolded it for you this time.. hahaha


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> You know, I have never actually grown a purple strain.. I've never been able to get a hold of them while they are available.. I've always wanted to grow grandaddy purp, but nope.



I'll be starting some very soon, about to rearrange a few plants and add to the flower station. Gotta make room in the tent and harvest a few others so I'm not over my limit[emoji6]


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> I'll be starting some very soon, about to rearrange a few plants and add to the flower station. Gotta make room in the tent and harvest a few others so I'm not over my limit[emoji6]


You got grandaddy purp?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I was headed that way but got side tracked. I think its all this bud bro.  haha that cant be a good thing. lol. although there is some things in my past I would rather just forget, and or change. I know I try to do my best, and as humans thats all we can do.


hahah, I wish I could say that.. 

Yep, I forgot to come there cause, well you know, I was too high.. Seems like when I get real LIT my fiancee wants me to drive somewhere.. haha.. I'm like, ok, its gonna take us a while to get there though.


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> You got grandaddy purp?



That's part of the mix but no I don't have the gdp itself.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> That's part of the mix but no I don't have the gdp itself.


Ah ok.. I was gonna say screw you if you said yes.. haha.


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah ok.. I was gonna say screw you if you said yes.. haha.



Rofl [emoji122][emoji2]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I hear that. I have a few of the guano's myself. Just the budswell. I also have maxi crop liquid seaweed. was thinking about maybe mixing up some and letting an air stone sit in for a day or two. Either that or mix up some rice and let it sit and water my ladies with it. cant remember the name of the liquid it makes. lol (rice milk). 


SlimTim said:


> That is the stuff I'm trying to learn about doing. So far all I have is the 4 guano mixes and the home made tote with all the stuff to brew and also drop feed on a timer.
> I've also been reading up on the compost and worm beds. The weather here had been awful, it's even at the freezing mark tonight and even snowing North of me. [emoji24]
> 
> I'm lined up on getting some 50 gallon blue water barrels to both collect rain water and also a compost tumbler.
> I've even checked into the worms and their houses lol. They actually sell all that on amzn.
> I just need some warm air to stick around here so I can actually work outside.
> I took out a 16x28 pool that have me quite an idea also for a greenhouse.
> Oh dang maybe my wife was right, I am obsessed. [emoji16]
> 
> these meds lately seem to bring out creativity lol [emoji2]


----------



## SlimTim

OK she is in her new home under a 400 watt ushio bulb..... grow baby grow!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## SlimTim

Damn smoke another one....here she is 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400215760940.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. I hear that. haha I get like that to sometimes. Sideways twisted. I wont set foot in my vehicle if im to blinded though. Although I cant say I dont drive with a little buzz sometimes.  I seen where you guys was talking about GDP.We have a male GDP & made our GBP  She smells allot like the Berry Bomb cut (mother) allot! But takes her  time flowering. Usually you can count on her being finished in or around 8 to 9 weeks. Most of our purple strains live up to their name. Purple strains really tun purple. Wider range in some though. Like with the MS(Marie's Sapphire) Ive seen 2 pheno's so far.  A few of our testers are finding 2 to 3 phenos in a few of them as well. But yeah, like said I will hooks you up 4 helping me out ..  so you can get you a few purps up in rotation.. haha 





SirGreenThumb said:


> hahah, I wish I could say that..
> 
> Yep, I forgot to come there cause, well you know, I was too high.. Seems like when I get real LIT my fiancee wants me to drive somewhere.. haha.. I'm like, ok, its gonna take us a while to get there though.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Plan on it.  haha 


SlimTim said:


> Damn smoke another one....here she is


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Looks good bro :afroweed:





SlimTim said:


> Damn smoke another one....here she is


----------



## roseypeach

you get that link? lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I replied in my post to you. looked at your pics though. Seen pics of the plant you ran a few months back, and the baby. lol I asked you a ? your stoned to aren't you? haha 


roseypeach said:


> you get that link? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Yeah she is.. Shes smoking on the same thing as you..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol. I hear that. haha I get like that to sometimes. Sideways twisted. I wont set foot in my vehicle if im to blinded though. Although I cant say I dont drive with a little buzz sometimes.  I seen where you guys was talking about GDP.We have a male GDP & made our GBP  She smells allot like the Berry Bomb cut (mother) allot! But takes her  time flowering. Usually you can count on her being finished in or around 8 to 9 weeks. Most of our purple strains live up to their name. Purple strains really tun purple. Wider range in some though. Like with the MS(Marie's Sapphire) Ive seen 2 pheno's so far.  A few of our testers are finding 2 to 3 phenos in a few of them as well. But yeah, like said I will hooks you up 4 helping me out ..  so you can get you a few purps up in rotation.. haha


OMG, thanks so much for that.. I would love to get some of that.. I'm all gitty like a little school girl now.. 

:dancing:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

maybe santa will see what he can do.  j/k bro I will check the boxes/fridge & see whats up. like said I will also throw in a few of our newer ones for all your hard work. I dont mind 1 bit. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> OMG, thanks so much for that.. I would love to get some of that.. I'm all gitty like a little school girl now..
> 
> :dancing:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

oops haha  it does have it similarities doesn't it? lmao good eye bro 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Yeah she is.. Shes smoking on the same thing as you..



View attachment PIC_1292.JPG


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> maybe santa will see what he can do.  j/k bro I will check the boxes/fridge & see whats up. like said I will also throw in a few of our newer ones for all your hard work. I dont mind 1 bit.


Great. 
I made that link for you.. Its in your PM.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> oops haha  it does have it similarities doesn't it? lmao good eye bro


I only knew cause she told me.. hahaha.. 

Smooth operator. 
:banana:


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I replied in my post to you. looked at your pics though. Seen pics of the plant you ran a few months back, and the baby. lol I asked you a ? your stoned to aren't you? haha



why yeah lol  that's amazing how similar our smoke is!! Haha I had a pick of me  in there and decided to take it out..don't ask me why..lol I don't remember?

did you see the rose bush? I didn't get it in there yet, but I have a pic of this years blooms and she was covered up!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I seen a pic of a rose? yeah I seen that. lol 





roseypeach said:


> why yeah lol  that's amazing how similar our smoke is!! Haha I had a pick of me  in there and decided to take it out..don't ask me why..lol I don't remember?
> 
> did you see the rose bush? I didn't get it in there yet, but I have a pic of this years blooms and she was covered up!


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I seen a pic of a rose? yeah I seen that. lol



yeah that was it  
working with SGT on something special, pretty sure you'll love it  he is smart as hell!


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> yeah that was it
> working with SGT on something special, pretty sure you'll love it  he is smart as hell!


Why thank you.. I've got he basics down.. Gonna make some other adjustments.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hell yeah he is. Glad he is a good friend, and fellow grower. :ccc:


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Why thank you.. I've got he basics down.. Gonna make some other adjustments.


 can't wait to see what you come up with
!!


DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hell yeah he is. Glad he is a good friend, and fellow grower. :ccc:


For sure!!


----------



## AllDayToker

Oh man Im hung over..

Wake n bake required this morning!! :bong:


----------



## roseypeach

AllDayToker said:


> Oh man Im hung over..
> 
> Wake n bake required this morning!! :bong:



Not hung over just recuperating here 

wake n bake!! :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SlimTim

I had to wake and bake early for a MRI this morning. With that out of the way. Ready to roll another. [emoji43]


----------



## roseypeach

Finally!! another smoke break


----------



## roseypeach

The birds are singing and the breeze is blowing, got the back door wide open. Its awesome :banana: can't wait to see this view from my own back door tomorrow  God is great!

now how about those entries? lol


----------



## kmog

AllDayToker said:


> Oh man Im hung over..
> 
> Wake n bake required this morning!! :bong:



Haha i woke up like that also. It was so hot here all night sleeping was horrible.  Woke up with a few numbers in my phone of people i guess i met while intoxicated last night, thinking about day drinking! Today as i have the say off


----------



## DnSgenetics1

just so everyone knows the fella that was causing problems has been blocked.  The contest of entries can & I hope will continue. Sorry 4 any problems he may have caused.


----------



## kmog

Update


----------



## Rosebud

Nice plant kmog.

You are welcome to stick around Butchyboy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Pretty little plant there kmog.  What strain you have going?  The big leaves and bushy plant look indica.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I understand why he is saying it. You guys say you welcome people with open arms.. pssh yeah right!! I tell ya what. Just go ahead & ban me again, and or just delete my act. OH remember to put the ** Hammie put in the little box as 4 reason for banning. Simply for posting a pic & speaking my mind. (btw hope that made him feel big & get a laugh)


----------



## kmog

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Pretty little plant there kmog.  What strain you have going?  The big leaves and bushy plant look indica.



Chemdog


----------



## Locked

DnSgenetics1 said:


> OH remember to put the ** Hammie put in the little box as 4 reason for banning. Simply for posting a pic & speaking my mind. (btw hope that made him feel big & get a laugh)



You think of it as "simply posting a pic". It was a blatant breaking of a major rule here. If you had been able to get beyond reading rule #2 over and over you would have known that.  You were even informed that what you had did was a no no and you got an attitude. Again. I didn't ban you.


----------



## lyfespan

I have a couple of girls about to head into bloom, that I expect to be 3 oz. or more. I'll post up pix later today.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Right there with ya bro. Just goes to show you some people dont know how to be nice, nor show compassion for others. Its a sad fact of life I guess. Your ALWAYS welcome to come join in the REAL 3 ounce grow thread @ our original home 


ButchyBoy said:


> Wow!!
> 
> 
> The warm fuzzy feeling here went out the window in the last few days!!!
> 
> Bummer as I thought this was going to be a nice place to hang out and chat with others who have similar interest's.
> 
> Silly me for thinking there would not be jerks over here!   It is sad that a person would jump into someone else's thread just to stir the pot that they have no reason to stir!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thats great  would LOVE to see um. I have the same contest going on ROLLITUP  hope to see you there. Im out.. 

Peace & love to all @ MP.. 





lyfespan said:


> I have a couple of girls about to head into bloom, that I expect to be 3 oz. or more. I'll post up pix later today.


----------



## Rosebud

DNS, Hammy didn't ban you I gave you a one day time out.   Hamster Lewis doesn't lie.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I didnt get an attitude over it. I plainly said I didnt know.. no biggie. It was a damn shroom. You act like it was a naked picture of some sorts. Yeah, Im over your rules. Glad there not mine. 





Hamster Lewis said:


> You think of it as "simply posting a pic". It was a blatant breaking of a major rule here. If you had been able to get beyond reading rule #2 over and over you would have known that.  You were even informed that what you had did was a no no and you got an attitude. Again. I didn't ban you.


----------



## NorCalHal

ButchyBoy said:


> I did not see the picture that was posted. I did however read all of the bashing about DnS's Logo that did not look like the other logo. It is cool that they state an opinion, but to repeatedly bash on Dank over it is childish in it's own! Saying " I am going to go tell on you" is really childish!!


 
 Yes, I talked with DNA, and they agreed that the logo is infringing on theirs, whether or not you cats say so or not. Lawyer up kids.


----------



## MR1

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom

Why is this stuff continuing?  You already said you were leaving several times.  Be a man of your word and leave.  Your friends are waiting for you.


----------



## BenfukD




----------



## ozzy-plant-eater

BlueCheese week 2 day 4. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=35&pictureid=239

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=35&pictureid=238

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=35&pictureid=237


----------



## nouvellechef

Need some bud porn. This would qualify for the 8oz club without trying  An ole school  White Rhino. Sickening yields.


----------



## TommyTwoTokes

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Is she still going? I would like it if the entries would be in seed or clone. Although anyone is welcome to join in  Very nice btw



how many plants are in that one pot? what did you start out with in the pot? has to be more than one cutting/clone in there right?


----------



## TommyTwoTokes

multifarious said:


> That was one Ak47



Damn how do you get so many branches from one plant in a small pot like that? What is the trick to it?


----------



## TommyTwoTokes

I just got finished reading all of the pages to this thread and it reaffirms my opinion about RIU. I dont like that forum and the class of people who frequent there. Thats why I enjoy MP. The users here are way more mature and there really is a passion about the whole scene here. There isnt much fighting here and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Rosebud

Multi, that is a beautiful plant. Very nice. impressed here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks TommyTwoTokes.  We like it here without the fighting and false accusations, too.

Getting multiple tops like that is not really too hard. I like to do something called fimming, which is like a mini topping and usually results in 4 tops.  Rather than taking several inches off the top part of the plant off (topping) and getting 2 tops you either pinch or cut the growing tip off, so you are only taking about 1/2 to 3/4" of the growth off.


----------



## Rosebud

BB, we don't need this, and we don't need you doing this... you are getting a time out... I thought you were leaving, just coming back to harass? no thank you.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

thanks bro  so how are you doing buddy? Good I sure hope... Holler sometime. 





SlimTim said:


> Its my opinion that you should have kept your opinion to yourself since we are trying to be drama free but yet you bring more.
> I think the rest of us in my opinion are moving on to other matters at hand.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

thanks bro ..  WEll, I was hoping all that was out the window  (fighting with guys/gals) I hate to fight, just not my nature. Like North stated this is a thriving business. And I agree 100% we each have things to offer each other. If it be help to the new person trying to grow 4 their 1st time, or trying to explain your techniques to an experienced grower. We each have & do things a little different then others. Not that our way is, or would be wrong. Its just how its done  Hope everyone is doing great today, and hope to speak with everyone soon .. you guys/gals take er easy.. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> While I know he is new here, he isn't new to growing and that is all that should matter. A newbie would be someone coming in talking a whole bunch of nonsense about something they know nothing about. Dank isn't one of those people..
> 
> Also, we don't mob anyone.. There is a fine line when you want to state an opinion and just being rude. You are being rude to dank and whether or not you see it, we all do.. This isn't our first rodeo and I guarantee that anything you attempt to dish out isn't anything remotely close to what we have already had to deal with and much much worse.
> 
> Go spend some time at RIU and talk the way you do here and see how you get mobbed on.. You haven't seen anything, cause over there you will be called everything but a human.
> 
> Why is it so hard for you just to be nice. Even if he was to brag, it shouldn't matter, its his thread, he can brag about anything he sees fit..
> 
> Dank, not saying you are bragging, just saying you have the right to do so without being attacked.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well hello.  Hadnt seen, heard form you in awhile bro.. How you doing? Hows those ladies doing? haha 


kmog said:


> Haha i woke up like that also. It was so hot here all night sleeping was horrible.  Woke up with a few numbers in my phone of people i guess i met while intoxicated last night, thinking about day drinking! Today as i have the say off


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I sure hope you get a quarter pounder harvest bro  haha 





lyfespan said:


> I have a couple of girls about to head into bloom, that I expect to be 3 oz. or more. I'll post up pix later today.



View attachment 1545803_778197345528714_2137954980_n.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

VERY Nice 


ozzy-plant-eater said:


> BlueCheese week 2 day 4.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=35&pictureid=239
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=35&pictureid=238
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=35&pictureid=237


----------



## DnSgenetics1

that why I put the "or more" in the thread title  haha looking really good bro.. keep up the great work. Hope to see more. 





nouvellechef said:


> Need some bud porn. This would qualify for the 8oz club without trying  An ole school  White Rhino. Sickening yields.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

which one bro? you mean this one ? Started from a cross/seed, just 1 plant total in the container. 





TommyTwoTokes said:


> how many plants are in that one pot? what did you start out with in the pot? has to be more than one cutting/clone in there right?



View attachment PIC_1509.JPG


View attachment PIC_1507.JPG


View attachment PIC_1506.JPG


View attachment PIC_1505.JPG


----------



## DnSgenetics1

super cropping, or muilti topping is the technique used to get multiple tops/branches.. 


TommyTwoTokes said:


> Damn how do you get so many branches from one plant in a small pot like that? What is the trick to it?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

as do I bro. 





TommyTwoTokes said:


> I just got finished reading all of the pages to this thread and it reaffirms my opinion about RIU. I dont like that forum and the class of people who frequent there. Thats why I enjoy MP. The users here are way more mature and there really is a passion about the whole scene here. There isnt much fighting here and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Ok.. back to topic.. anyone else like to enter in the little contest? Its more for fun then contest really. No judging, nor special requirements. Not saying round 2 wont have a few new details added. I was thinking about testing each growing medium, lighting, strains, all of that within this contest. Not this particular round, but like said in round 2. I had originally thought I was going to enter my HSH into this, however she was sitting in my work sink & I not meaning started running the water & she got dosed with a higher PH then she was use to. Needless to say she didn't take to well to it.  So, I had this little lady going at or around the same time the other (HSH) was started so I replaced my entry with her. This is my F1 Brush Hog. This particular strain is still being tested & worked with. 

I would hope others would like to join in, I would love to see your work. Hope to talk to everyone soon.

Take er easy, Dank. 

View attachment PIC_1452.JPG


View attachment PIC_1450.JPG


View attachment PIC_1507.JPG


View attachment PIC_1506.JPG


View attachment PIC_1505.JPG


----------



## kmog




----------



## lyfespan

View attachment image.jpg

This is my black domina pheno A she's 11 days into flower, I'm expecting a good haul off her.


----------



## NorCalHal

I KNEW these guys were crooks! Sold a bunch of beans...most hermied. Then this clown too hella orders and split..stole everyones money. Haha. RIU complaining big time.
I am SOOO glad he left here and didn't get any members.


----------



## giggy

NorCalHal said:


> I KNEW these guys were crooks! Sold a bunch of beans...most hermied. Then this clown too hella orders and split..stole everyones money. Haha. RIU complaining big time.
> I am SOOO glad he left here and didn't get any members.



you have it right but only by half. the one that was here is they bad guy. the other half had some family problems and left awhile before dank did his game. he even blocked stew from the site so there is nothing stew could do. i was told by someone on the inside that dank decided to kill d&s to start his own bank so if he does it, it supposed to be called rocky mountain seeds or something like that. i hated dank turned out that way, but he showed his true colors. the bad part is i was gifted some of his beans, and they are still put away till i know i can try them without harm to my other stuff. peace


----------



## NorCalHal

giggy said:


> you have it right but only by half. the one that was here is they bad guy. the other half had some family problems and left awhile before dank did his game. he even blocked stew from the site so there is nothing stew could do. i was told by someone on the inside that dank decided to kill d&s to start his own bank so if he does it, it supposed to be called rocky mountain seeds or something like that. i hated dank turned out that way, but he showed his true colors. the bad part is i was gifted some of his beans, and they are still put away till i know i can try them without harm to my other stuff. peace



Dude, I would chuck those beans he gave you. It was obvious to me that they were playin' on DNA's reputation to burn the less knowledgeable growers out there.


----------



## giggy

believe me i have thought about it. the strains i got so far have been good but i do have that one strain that a lot of folks have had problems with, that is the dream reaper.


----------

